# This is why I'm not.



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 26, 2007)

It just occured to me less than an hr ago, that after having trained so hard and long for so many years in body prep, .. practically from nappys no less .. that during my transitional work break mid - end of last yr, I think i've lifted more already for more reps than the reigning olympic record holder for the lowest fml division. I really dont know how much i can gain on that or how often I'll be working out or posting, but since I'm lifting aanyway and coming into a new high performance science masters wind up where I'm expected to take a gym membership anyway.. I think I'd like you all to witness how I go. I could still fall on my ass yet, but , i'm optimistic and pumped for it nonetheless.. 
any critque or ribbing would be read and noted.

Thanks for getting thiis far.

Blooming tianshi lotus.

P.s. Dont expect any thing huge for a little while ( 5 -6 -7 wks )and all will be well  
 should be fun


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 26, 2007)

This is why I'm not!!!!!   

Good luck!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2007)

What are your stats?  m/f height/weight/goals?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Fitgirl.

Stats 
fml 
32
height 169 cm 
weight ( atm swing around abouts) 97- 101 lbs 
BF low but unsure . TBA. 

I've always been around this weight since I first got sick 15 yrs ago. The lowest Olympic weight division for fmls is 53 kgs  ( 116.85 lbs) and under I think (?.).  I'm also only so light because Prior this , my focus hasn''t been about hypertrpohy so much as functional strength and density and endurance.
I have very little doubt that I'd be able to re-enact my PR lift and progress on that, but it'll most likely just come down to for me at what weight I'm going to do it from.
So hypertyrophy and continuance of endurance and aerobic performance is my main goal atm, and to pick up my flexibilty which I imagine will just happen anyway . The most interesting part of my program for myself is what I can do for extra complex carbs without killing my liver . .  . which If I drop off in the right places will dictate just how that'll go and how fast it 'll happen.


Like i said, loads of fun


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2007)

Cool.. sounds interesting.  Where are you from?  What kind of program are you running and are you actually looking at competing?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeh. I'm quite pumped for it myself.. but then i usually always am when it comes to training or anything to do it with it at all really..

Anyway, I'm in Australia atm on the Gold Coast. After I tie up my masters I'm heading out to Pheonix Arizona to study for a Ph.d.

I do plan to compete because i usually just find myself in that situation anyway.. the money in the U.S. from discpiline to discipline isn't exactly a big deterant for me neither   .

I haven't written up the exact details of the new program just yet , and i probably won't until I get my uni schedule in swing, but It'll probably be something like 3 weeks on 3 weeks off hypertrophy vs endurance and with some hiit / pylo cycling / cardio and bwe and callesthenics as the constant .. 3 - 4 sessions of something or other / day. I'm sure there'll be much more to it but I am definately looking forward to getting stuck into PR's and recouping my flexibilty .  

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2007)

when will your first logged workout be?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 26, 2007)

Like I said, don't expect anything huge for a few weeks, but i'll think about it next week . Maybe then. I was actually reading DOMS's journal last night and I think i might spend a few weeks fortifying a base before I get into the bigger stuff. He is kicking ass!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 26, 2007)

...so whats this journal for?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 26, 2007)

What ever any of us get out of it. If you 're going to start shit here though, don't bother because I just wont do it.

cheers.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm not starting shit.  I'd be interested in seeing your workouts and don't really understand the point of a journal without them.


----------



## katt (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow - you're really lean for your height..


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 26, 2007)

yeh. I think it's because of the types of carbs I do and how much less of certain types I do than ppl who lift and shoot for hypertrophy. I really admire ppl who can pull off a tight lean waist and still bulk .. lots of fun.

Sox. get off my ass already because if you look around, most ppl here who have a journal going also post about other relative stuff to that. If you are interested, as I 'm pretty sure you might be if training high performance is an interest of yours then  stay around and stay tuned or don't.  

cheers.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2007)

Do you have pictures?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 26, 2007)

*test pics post*

I'm fairly sure these aren't exactly what you were looking for. These were during the time I was sick abnd dengenerating aswell, but at least you get a little bit of an idea what i've been working with and can kind of guage from there.
I'll take some befores in a cpl of weeks and i'll try to update them as I go.
I wish had some better ones for you but here you go nonetheless.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 26, 2007)

I wasn't on your ass, just wondering what purpose this journal served.

good luck.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 26, 2007)

wow..for 32..dayum


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> wow..for 32..dayum



What's that supposed to mean? 32 is young. 


Blooming, you are an attractive woman. I'll play nice from now on.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 26, 2007)

Well i'd be nice to you even if i thought you weren't.

Stop stinking up my journal with this stuff anyway. Sleazy comments do not win votes here.

Hey Oaktown boy: thx. Must be the English / Portugese in me. I blame my family mostly.

thanks.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Well i'd be nice to you even if i thought you weren't.
> 
> Stop stinking up my journal with this stuff anyway. Sleazy comments do not win votes here.
> 
> ...





Ok how about brutally honest comments. You're an asshole.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 26, 2007)

No hard feelings. life's too short.  .

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 26, 2007)

Swing for the fences BL.  You will get there with the right mind set ...


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't do swing BC.  Enough unrelated personal anyway. .and I know. ( as an after thought) .. that's where I look to buddhism to keep my head on.. as uncool as that might or not be. Back atchyoU all equally anyway.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 27, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> I don't do swing BC.  Enough unrelated personal anyway. .and I know. ( as an after thought) .. that's where I look to buddhism to keep my head on.. as uncool as that might or not be. Back atchyoU all equally anyway.
> 
> Blooming tianshi lotus.


Swing for the fences is an American baseball colloquialism that means to try your best for only through your best efforts will you achieve your best results.

It was my way of saying good fortune and to wish you the best.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 27, 2007)

Oohhh( blush) .  ..
Crazy American's. . but i get it.
I did that already .. just waiting to see where she lands now... yup .. aany time now ..............

Thanks . I appreciate the thought.
..and i still don't swing .

BtL.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 27, 2007)

Did I miss it?  Can I ask what kind of "sick" you were/are?

Don't sweat the journal sweetie, we're all just very excited to see a fellow fitness enthusiast and when there is no fitness/workouts, etc. of any type, we just tend to wonder.  We all know there are periods in everyone's life [journal] where there are no workouts due to injury, off-seasons, taking breaks or whatever the case may be.  Hell, look at Burner, he was cut and nearly killed at his job and has taken quite his share of beatings from everyone about where the hell his workouts are. 

We are just a big community here and we care about our friends.

Just FYI!!!  

Good luck to you.
Fitty


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Did I miss it? Can I ask what kind of "sick" you were/are?
> 
> Don't sweat the journal sweetie, we're all just very excited to see a fellow fitness enthusiast and when there is no fitness/workouts, etc. of any type, we just tend to wonder. We all know there are periods in everyone's life [journal] where there are no workouts due to injury, off-seasons, taking breaks or whatever the case may be. Hell, look at Burner, he was cut and nearly killed at his job and has taken quite his share of beatings from everyone about where the hell his workouts are.
> 
> ...


oh...NO you did NOT just call me out! I'll just have to tell everybody about that time that you did...that...thing...in that...place...yeah....THAT.....muhahahahaa.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 27, 2007)

That must have been in your dreams "darlin' ", 'cause EVERYONE has heard how you and I have never even met!

You ready to throw down now?

















We better quit whoring BL's journal....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2007)

heh...I'd LET you pin me....


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 27, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Did I miss it?  Can I ask what kind of "sick" you were/are?
> 
> Don't sweat the journal sweetie, we're all just very excited to see a fellow fitness enthusiast and when there is no fitness/workouts, etc. of any type, we just tend to wonder.  We all know there are periods in everyone's life [journal] where there are no workouts due to injury, off-seasons, taking breaks or whatever the case may be.  Hell, look at Burner, he was cut and nearly killed at his job and has taken quite his share of beatings from everyone about where the hell his workouts are.
> 
> ...



heh.. good old throw downs huh.. never know who might turn up for one of things  

Anyway, i don't do sweetie love lovie darling neither .. good way to put me on a backfoot with a person.. as likely as youure probably going to find yourrself offended, .. but I was going to come back and post this morning and say that if ppl keep breathing on me for a schedule theyy would prefer to see then..I might not want to that. I saaid at start of this thread that I would show something within 5-6-7 wks or so and I'm likely going to , as I usually do and have over the years, spend more daily hrs at it than most ppl - possibley working harder and with likely bigger goals in mind.. i would get jack, snot  and drop it( shrug) than continue to take shit from ppl here for what for my benefit??


I have a liver disease that I'm doing my best not to be dying from. That means if I eat certain things I get ill very quickly and i can go into liver failure. .which is cool because it just means that i have to eat reeally clean and reeally efficiently as I possibly can.. and keep my body strong and supple and my internal thermostat at a slightly higher kick than most usually have to.
Because of the thermal thing, I can sometimes run into trouble with pottasium ( re - fluid and temp regulation and heart function .. cough cough cough cough:/ ..) and because when a person trains massive loads and becomes dehydrated they can develop a dry nerve line and brain .. tumor and variations.. when I ran into a transitional work contract over last christmas , where I was lifting what I still think is fucking phenomenal amounts of weight for my size or otherwise, and in all different movements and ranges and heights and directions -  ( and which i think I could improve further on yet in healthier more clinically fed times and on better daily routine  )  and working for 12 hr shifts  sometimes up to 13 days in a row(   for 3-4 months ) - 3 hrs rtn travel - sometimes no breaks or not til 2-3pm from 7 or 8am - not even sometimes so much as a chance to slurp at a waterfountain -bastards.. - and I guess i just overtrained myself to within inches.. I've been in death throws before with my liver and counseled myself though but this on top of that was pretty fucking  scary. .. I can only empathasise with those that go down like that... and those they do that for..

Anyway, if i need to work while I'm back at uni soon I'm re-organised for security guarding so that's what I'll do and should be sweet to explode otherwise in whatever areas I've spent so long replanning..


i have worked out some hrs up to 6 - 8 a day since then but no where neear consistently.. because my body needed some recovery first I guess.. as nice as it was to test the water of how far shot each aspect got and play with what to do about it... 
I'm going to change that routine to more faciltate hypertrophy cycles for 3 weeks out of 6 and bigger lifts - which is exciting the hell out of me at the moment  - .. I figure my recovery regime and gains plan will be something like driving a 4 gear motorbike.. from 1 st to 4 th to 2nd to 3 rd to 2 nd to 1 st to half back to 1 st and back to 4 th and so on.. 
so I'm by any means not rushing for aanyone..  this is my drum and i 'll dance to it however I choose. 
I'm pretty optimistic I can still do big things myself in world class sporting acheivements in the next few and several yrs but it's not something that can be rushed. I feel youre all privildged to eaves this way drop to be frank.. and if you don't then okay. I 'll still be doing it all anyawy.

My situation and supps are in a rapid change up cycle atm and the 7 -keto / lipofusion combo have been soo godamming good that I'm really excited to see what the next fortnight and month is going to do for me.  I'll see what next week produces anyway and if I'm still posting here then I 'll bare in mind that this here and that i can post about it .

Blooming tianshi lotus.

where is that spellcheck tab exactly? ??


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2007)

i don't see why everyone thinks your posts are hard to understand. i get you perfectly. good luck with your goals.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2007)

when will there be workouts in here?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Little Wing. You too .

P- Funk : I was thinking that i might see how i go to post some entries for whatever i come up with over next week. This is my first real time doing a public record except for a really short while when i was at 12 hrs / day in 2003 and then a little on my travels. if it gets difficult, i could shy off. 
I knoww most world fitness cultivators keep alot of it private and i don't think alot of ppl understand that.
Not that i might try to claim i've ever lifted 394 lbs in each hand ( :0 :0 ), .. although i did carry half of that for months in gifts for my daughter and siblings kids all over China for miles and miles at a time sometimes running to catch something or other through rediculous shoulder to shoulder crowds.. and on a dodgy diet.. but With the death of Jesse Marude recently though - i don't really wanted to be pressured. I'll just go at whatever pace i think is appropriate and report likewise. i guess some ppl don't really understand. 
Check this link out,. There's some youtube footage of him and a link to a workout he was attempting posted 13 hrs before he died.
Nice plated tri/ anterior delt raises.. reminds me of some of what took mee down.
Jesse Marunde died - Muscular Development Forums

Physical Advancement - today's workout, I'm getting nervious....


I just want to work out really and share what I can and trade notes .. but I don't really want drama to have to do it though so see what happens. I'm feeling pretty sad and deflated about doing it atm so I might just hang my head - head up butt down, excuse myself and keep it private.

I'm sure it 's not going to be big loss for the majority of you all anyway.Thanks everyone.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm sorry for being a douche.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 27, 2007)

Forget all those who cannot separate the open chat from the journal section.  This is a place for people to be supportive of you, not a place to be rude to you.  People may forget that for the moment, but forget their ignorance.  As you post your routines and workouts the BS will fade and the support will grow.  Think positive and it will become positive BL


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeh. Considering that prior to my work crash I've successfully for yrs trained and nourished training that's alot heavier than most ppl could probbably ever really fathom , it's slightly  trickier having received so much criticism for the advice I'd given out. . not that that hasn't also come from my own fair share of many yrs of study aswell.( shrug). it's not always so easy to patient in the face of ignorance. . especially about this stuff because when it's like that i'm better off kicking ass alone and that i do. . It's quite novel being public about details because because it's so much it often too quickly turns into a circus where it's the me show and things get crazy pretty fast. .. see how we go anyway.

So it's satudray here today and we've just had a flurry of international visitors so for the last week and because of that i have really not done much of much on  workout terms. ..  popular guest they were  .From what i've done before and the pattern I seem to kick in to though,  I'm gauging that i can get into peak and world condition within 6 mths and 've sculpted to whatever goal I'd set.. .

To be honest, I've really tried to nuetralise the damage I've done over christmas by changing my diet up with things i wouldn't normally eat.. which was nearly painful at times but kept making sense enough to see out anyway .. body does funny things when I treat it differently..
so anyway.. feeling light - slightly softer than my usual densest self - but bigger in certain places that will help me out when I hit some heavy resistance legs in the 6 weeks or so and just twd the end of last week i had a masssive 1 hr 95 +% HR aerobic pump that with jumps and goood strong pumps on the jumps and really deep squats into jumps etc - 6-8- 10 min rounds back to back before changing muscle group and or tempo excited the fuck of me to be honest. I am geeared for an awesome comeback. I love knowing that type of intensity is still there and growing in me. love it. .

..also been doing a little pilates ( 1 hr intermediate daily) +  mixing it up with a 1/2 aerobics oz workout ( free to air t.v.) and doing a leg / but / lower back low impact pilateobics dvd and another 1/2 hr aerobics or pilates sesh in the afternoon.
really looking forward to bringing back my 3 hr bwe program ( hr endurance abs + resisted  variations and lengths singles / dbls etc .. incline / decline / .. long story but you 'll get it later if stay tuned  / hr full body for 200 reps and an hr isokentic legs).
Will also eventually bring in some weights with that sesh and add some classes and weights and freestyle whatever strikes me at uni. .. which is where the 3 weeks off cardio will do quite well .. and some great steep stairs in the main outdoor area at uni nxt to a straight even steeper hill that 's making me drool just thinking about it...lol.. burn me baby!

Thanks BC for the support. I might be half stroppy from being out of regular regime myself or transitionary as it may be, but can't be helped and hopefully it'll keep being well worth it. .

I don't want to think about b.s. Sox, so apology accepted .

Hopefully I'll stick this out with you all here long enough for it to reveal its worth and hopefully , besides that it would be of some value back to somebody, I will kick ass as i plan.

Happy training.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Forget all those who cannot separate the open chat from the journal section.  This is a place for people to be supportive of you, not a place to be rude to you.  People may forget that for the moment, but forget their ignorance.  As you post your routines and workouts the BS will fade and the support will grow.  Think positive and it will become positive BL




I just wanted to add to this Bonecrusher that i understand you're saying that my respect on IMO would be a performance based assessment on whatever i _posted_ (  ) of my workouts.. If that iis the dynamic of that, then i want you to understand that i've been reading the journals of others here for monnths and familiarised myself with their situations ... as i have elsewhere.

I hope to haul my sorry tanned ass out of bed early tommorow and see what I come up with for something to post for you for the daily account.  Again i'll see how .. interested I can stay. 


Thanks for the tip anyway . It'll be fun to get some photos maybe and document progress of the journey back to those massive lifts ( .. as sad as massive is at that point to me) and beyond in an actual controlled environment as opposed to how it went down for me last time.  . Hell Im excited for you aand me!  ..  

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 29, 2007)

Nothing ridiculously exciting this morning. woke 4:30 am
1 hr high intensity aerobics - lots of pumping legs lots of pumping arms - lots of jumping and squatting
10-15 min dynamic sequenced cool down stretch out 
30 mins low impact aerobics  - focus legs.



Hope to get in an hr pilates backed up with an hr ab work and maybe an hr full body bw sesh and an hr iso kentic legs and flexibility.
Wont cry If I dont get it done but see how i go.
really want to get comfortable with old daily bwe regime again and get a good enduro and flexibilty ( for rom and safety and general efficiacy) foundation re-established before I bring in the True Mass and heavier weights.. 

changing up perhaps tommorow to hydroxycut and lipofusion combo.. ( lipofusion mainly for the L-tyrosine and ee following Princes post on taurine and similar math) should be interesting.

Blooming tianashi lotus.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 29, 2007)

1 hr 20 abs.. 

7 x 100 rep variations floor
 no more than 1500 at 100 rep sets w/ 12.5 kg machine resistence. little carried away but felt so good from each different angle and length .. didn't want to stop.

Probably wont get in pilates  but optimistic for full body bw sesh and isokentic legs and flexibilty. 

out of protein powder dammit. too late to pick some up til tommorow. yay :/.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 30, 2007)

last sesh of 3 for the day July 30 8:52 pm 

bwe -

200 chest raises ( 4 x50)
200 lower back extensions ( 4 x50)
200 squats 2 x 100 - rest between only to stretch ( monkey pose )
200 pushups - 4 x 50 quick child pose stretch between each set - 20 sec maxish
200 tricep dips single alt legs crossed at knees.
iso kentic legs ( quads / pelvic floor inner thigh and glutes). .. not the thousand I planned but without the protein, had to go whole food and blugh.. maybe tommorow.

Re-realised that my strength foundation that made it possible to lift so much weight over the years was because of my high volume upper body bwe's.. looking forward to reproving that to myself.

yep.. slowly but surely.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## danzik17 (Jul 30, 2007)

Holy. Shit.

Wish I had that kind of endurance - nice work


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 30, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> Holy. Shit.
> 
> Wish I had that kind of endurance - nice work



Well said!

My goodness - that looks like a very tiring workout!

I hope everything is going according to plan for you


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks. i'm still just warming yet  .

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## katt (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm curious to see when you get past the warming stage... wow!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 30, 2007)

Damm. you beat me to the edit. .but yeh. I'm kind of .. anticpiative of how it'll look in a bit myself.

Because I hope this journal 'll serve educationally ( what ever it reveals as it progresses) I just wanted to add to my last comment though that generally speaking, that endurance has in the past come at the expense of my hypertrophy and in lieu I've gotten strength and density. I 'm calculating though that thiis time round I can trade off some of each and still end up on top. See how i go.

cheers.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2007)

Why do such high repetitions?

What are you preparing for with those high reps?

What are the weights that you are using?  THe intnsity has to be so low to accomplish 4 sets of 50 reps that I just can't see it being specific to anything really.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Why do such high repetitions?
> 
> What are you preparing for with those high reps?
> 
> What are the weights that you are using?  THe intnsity has to be so low to accomplish 4 sets of 50 reps that I just can't see it being specific to anything really.


Not to mention the 2 hours of cardio and hour of abs to go with it.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 30, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Why do such high repetitions?
> 
> What are you preparing for with those high reps?
> 
> What are the weights that you are using?  THe intnsity has to be so low to accomplish 4 sets of 50 reps that I just can't see it being specific to anything really.



Apparently it doesn't :/!... 
i bent half a mind to addressing intensity but I poo pooed the type time on need-to-know / 'll even notice grounds..
I vary to be completely honest.. intensity and tempos.. might even consider it the difference.. fartlek meets all sorts of other tids and bits ..
Becaause Patrick, and i'm sure i've read the same from Arnie / JC ( and trainer (??) )aand Dennis Wolf in interviews similar things supportive or reiteratively annecdotal to the effect of,  that if you perform high reps at a smaller weight, between atp / MUR and and musclefibre protagonism, it therreby facilitates a capacity to lift heavier under condition of less reps.  
i am huuge jodi on trunk / skeleture and muscular and connective tissue sequence building twd stabilty strength progressions and at and or from all conceivable angles and lengths and tempos and intensities.. you dont know good condition until you know good condition. It makes soo much difference to evvery single compound and certain isolated movements i perform.. I don't believe you'll ever sell me otherwise.

The weights i 'm using atm is only 12.5 kg res. via infomercial machine ( and tell chuck norris about the total gym if you like .. in fact .. get a 200 + lb friend to sit on the slideboard and do incline tri-cable pulls and decline pushups with themm as your resistence and tell mee about it if you like .. lol .. fun memories with myphat girl bud )..  hehe..
I really didn't want to post so much today but the ab doer   has a natural and workable resistence either way of 12.5 kg base..  spine/ pelvic  pos. being imo the difference in how much resistence you can milk out of it..

It also has a flexible spine which means in conjunction with the seat that you can flip your work angle and use the spine playing with the arm bar handles for foot / archilles / bottom of toe - upper bottom foot rest / hook as your leg movement and the seat ( with cushions @ + or -  angles or unsupine  / sherminolgy ) to hit angles and latent tissue  and so on that you'd never otherwise likely realise you had.. aand with resistence.. all at imo extreemely comfortable and even luxuroius volume capacity.. if I flip over and angle off on my knees ( one on seat one one leg planted to ground with half rotation )or sit facing the spine I can also get in bi-cep curls and push downs and tri pull backs ( and lower ) and my teres lovve that .. Ii love how they love that ( blush  .) and my spine  and general ab- pelvic connective and supportive nethers don't hate me for it neither.. i can flip and do decline chest raises and leg extensions rvs hypers lower back extensions and 200 reps no sweat.. or go lateral seated twist under and ups or lateral slide to toes ..all at 12.5 kgs if I want it .. and a really good height for seated tri dips at bw and decline hundu / court platform ..
i tried to find you a link but i dont think they sell them anymore.. no shit.. one of my favourite semi portable machines I've ever struck!

When i get back to uni in a few weeks , since you're asking, I'm going to try to *re-create* the 100 + kg lifts I conditioned to this way and try to gain progressions  on them whilst I add mass .. 
nooo idea exactly what it'll look like, .. not when i get there and not on the way, but unless i hear something consisely and reasonabley and benevolently critical.. then that's my plan.

The cardio is to keep all systems in sympathetic harmony..  i like the exceleration factor it brings to my speed fibres.

Pls just sue me on typos if you must. Hope that answers your questions.

Blooming tianshilotus.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2007)

sounds good.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 30, 2007)

No wonder you got real sick, you weigh next to nothing and put your body through hours upon hours of exercise.

What was that sickness again?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 30, 2007)

You mean the liver disease i'm talking myself through not dying of or the uncontrolled environment of lifting fuckloads at work for so many hrs and shifts while i was changing career paths to do something better and more impactuous for the world  and trying to organise a christmas for my daughter with no daddy to help us??? 

if you're just going to be a fuckwit antognistic ignorant ass then just dont post here on my thread.. .i thought you said you were sorry anyway@).  
and if you're waiting for me to flirt back at "youre so purrty " comment  then hold your breath.   pissed: ....)

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 31, 2007)

Just so we're clear on what the problem is, i 'm not sure I want to give too much time to wondering why Soxmuscle you'd rather be rude than just wish me good luck with my goals like other ppl have but don't always expect a friendly response when you carry on like that.. not from myself anyway.

i said I was building and i said I was planning to compete. 

end of story. more tommorow perhaps.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 31, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> No wonder you got real sick, you weigh next to nothing and put your body through hours upon hours of exercise.
> 
> What was that sickness again?




okay sorry for being a douche...  i'll tell you what I'll do for you. 
I hear you beating around the bush trying to accuse me of either or both overtraining / self neglect and possibley anorexia. I'm going to pay that query. but next time you fucking say what you mean and stand up and own it.

If you 'd like to outline your questions - based on efficient nutrition and science and even philosophy if you like , i will address them. .. on another thread. Att. Bl. will be fine. 

peace.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 31, 2007)

I didn't specify what I thought I was being a douche for.  Basically, I was apologizing for poking fun of your inept grammar and all around kindergarten-like English skills.

That doesn't pertain to me wondering how, or even why somebody would do what you did yesterday, something I'm still baffled about.

Alright.  Well I'm off to the gym to do four hours of cardio, then two hours of abs, then six hours of bicep curls.  I hope I make it out alive.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 31, 2007)

I still hear you saying youre concerned and disconcerted about my training activity and how i'm caring for myself.
Alot of Olympic athletes I personally have read about, aand world title holders do train up to 8  and + hrs every single day ish..  give or take on both.. 

Elite performance is clinical.. it involves alot of hard work and good dietary math and always has. Rest assured though, that I am a shaolin zen buddhist and it iis what keeps me alive that it's a part of our belief system to take as good of care of ourselves as resources and facilty permits within priorital pursuit..  as is milking an effective physical performance out of our bodies to do what we set out to do in the world as dictated by our meditational insights .. .

i should nearly blush now :-D.  but i'm okay  . 

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 31, 2007)

sounds good.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 31, 2007)

Aug 01 2007

Light but good morning.. 

woke 4:30 am
1 hr pilates .. sooo fucking good - i feel awwesome for having done it..

1/2 hr  bw legs .. various .. alot of inner thigh work... narrow squats real nice on sore quads..

Baby running late and  needed breaky and make up tips (  ) and some lunch so I had to stop.

Fave 2 stretches of the morning 1. sitting trap lean ( see tight traps thread) and quad stretch .. position as for lunge but begin with both legs straight fingers to ground either side of lead foot . Push down into quad as knee bends til over toes. push down on quad with chest.. real nice.

feel good though so I'll probably hit it again an hr or so..


----------



## katt (Jul 31, 2007)

Pilates are great, aren't they??  

Crazy, you're already at Wed and I'm still at Tuesday afternoon.. Time changes


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 31, 2007)

in heavier work load I can back up over two beautiful hrs of callesthenics .. almost better than sex


----------



## katt (Jul 31, 2007)

What?????? There's something better than sex?? No way!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 31, 2007)

Way!.. selfish ,.. but true    .. ouch hey. harrd working body. harrrd.
.. helps maake sex better if it's any consolation???


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 31, 2007)

august 1 2007

lost interest in rushing today for some reason.   .. I think my liver is reacting to the lipo 6.. not sure if that's good or bad atm..

1 hr medium intensity aerobilates ( again mainly legs ./ lower back / glutes )+ a bit of floor work.

Plan to shoot for  abs and full body bwe and isokenetic legs a little later today.. if i'm lucky I'll get in a good few hrs..  
I'll get back there sooner or later ( shrug).

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 1, 2007)

August 01 2007.

On account of that Cowpimp  got me laughing in empathy at hiis upcoming journey to hell, i got a burst of energy and pumped out a high intensity hr of my own. Aerobics. Big rom. big arms. deep squats. lots of jumping. sweaty. 
good.



Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 1, 2007)

August 1. 2007.

Finally got in a full of 1000 isokentic legs.. love those.. from posture benefits to pelvic stabilty.. to .. finer muscle control.. nice breezey exercise. straight spine/ pelvis pointing at the floor/ isometric contraction of quads and glutes and other things tend to work in sympathy.. ladies..  ..

lol.. anyway.. idea is sets of 100 / split by a few degrees / repeat/ head to ankle or floor ( ish ??) same on each side.. take care to roll up not come straight up through verticle ..because that will screw you.

continue until 5 th set which should end up at widest east west split point. .. in front of the t.v.  for best results.
too much fun.

Abs didn't happen, but I got enough in today doing other stuff so I expect i'll really look fwd to those tommorow. 4 1/2 hrs  total for the day.. 6 not far and 8 not far off that.. feeling okay.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2007)

Can you please explain why you think it's healthy to workout 4.5 hours in one day?  I don't get it, you are suppose to be a sports major and any sports related degree major would tell you that 4.5 hours of working out in one day IS NOT HEALTHY!

I'm confused why you give advice about people overtraining, who are not even close to overtraining, yet you feel that extensive amount of hours is ok for you?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 1, 2007)

High Performance Science and philosophy and education General actually. ..  riight through to Masters degree and Ph.D I'm currently pursuing.

I didn't actually say as a given blanket statement that training 4.5 hrs daily is healthy at all. . And  I'm not telling  aanyone they should aspire to olympic or world class fitness if it's not already in their mind of their own .. of which , pending specific activity discipline type, I'm not quite convinced that would even neccessarily cover.

If you've read my previous posts here you will also have read where I 've said that many olympic medalists and competitors and qualifiers and world title holders that i know of or have come in contact with or read profiles on, doo typically train in various seasons if not consistently 30 + hrs a week and up to and ovver Jodi, 8 hrs each and every single day. Look at Ian Thorpe for example. Healthy as a horse!. 
In the army, one is trained to perform and endure of long hrs and under harsh conditions. In the elite squadrons more so .. 

Have you ever worked or trained at a National Insitute of Elite Sports??.. Govt. Standardised funded and supported?? I know of athletes here whom they have on many more hrs than 4.5 daily and have had and are still having all manner of international sporting success under the regime of that organisation.

Overtraining is nOt in my educated and anecdotal experience and opinion from how many hrs you work or train or what it consists of, so much as how much rest and nutrition a person sympathetically to that receives to repair and fuel and nourish those demands.  

How many hrs do you think one working in a full time physically demanding position such as labouring for example might put in on any given day over how many days each week??..

.. Have you read the comment from Dennis Wolf about his history in that industry and his climb to win his first Mr. Germany competition?? I made a thread about it quoting an article from Australian Ironman Magazine. " Is your job effecting your gains". On those terms, I don't think I would even agree that a person couldn't both maintain their health - be adequately nourished and still gain consistently neither on that many hrs of physical daily activty.   .. 100 % clinically structured and tailored or otherwise.  Imo, absoutely subjective!.

I was raised by a long line of military and world class athletes and have crossed the paths of farr too many more since to believe otherwise. 

I hope that answers your question.  ..  Pls do look forward to seeing what I do with even morre daily hrs down the track if we're both still here and watch me live to probably 120 if you're around yourself.  The evidence to the contrary of your apparent supposition, is just far too prevelantly consistent to naively or ignorantly fear and extrapolate otherwise.  I don't really doo generic blanket doom and gloom anyway so I hope you're clear on where I stand.


Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2007)

And what World Class Athlete Sport are you doing?

Your diet lacks real food, you have a liver condition and you use stimulants and fat burners and you weigh 95lbs.  So just what World Class Athletic Sport do you hope to achieve with these conditions?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 1, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Can you please explain why you think it's healthy to workout 4.5 hours in one day?  I don't get it, you are suppose to be a sports major and any sports related degree major would tell you that 4.5 hours of working out in one day IS NOT HEALTHY!
> 
> I'm confused why you give advice about people overtraining, who are not even close to overtraining, yet you feel that extensive amount of hours is ok for you?



Doesnt intensity play the biggest part?  I mean if she does 1000 butt clenches and it takes 3 hours.. how the fuck do you overtrain doing that.  All I see in here is BW exercises 

Blooming Lotus-
In the examples your giving of athaletes, dont most of them use anabolics?  And if they are on anabolics they can train for much longer and much harder than those who arent.. IE: average joe on a forum.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice fabrications and ellusory accussations  there.

I don't mind Jodi that you're bording on obnoxious projection of self - perceived inadequacies which appears to have you judge prematurely and extroplate.. in fact i saw you gnash out on the " hot and talented thread " similarly. Bad week perhaps :/ ..?

.. My diet does nOt lack real food. I can assure that I am nourished as efficiently as I can be with the science and apptitude and facility and resource available to me . 

I also have already mentioned that att that weight, I was already offered an extremely hard earned and hard to come by opportunity by the world heavy weight fml kung fu title holder a chance to fight her for victory rights.  .. howevver, I decided to go abroad for international work and study and specific master training instead.
I am well familar with the pain thresholds and  various other ins and outs of how to acheive multi - disciplinary success at whatever discipline I choose. In fact, since your peanut gallery curiousity  is something I'm doing right now, having seen the guiness record regime for the fittest man on the planet, i was also half eying off the fml counterpart to that. .. based on what I was already doing.
When i arrive in the U.S. I also previously quietly aimed to make it out to a few martial arts events.. preferrabley at world class level..
Recently i've also started eying off the world strong woman competitions and of course maybe B.B. / fitness and figure ..  and world class lifting general.. 

I have noo idea how much of that if any will bare fruit for me or hold my interest or a priority but I am soo young and vital compared to how long iplan to live  and have set my world up to facilitate that kind of output and I just want to train and continue finding and conquering whatever Everest i find that I can incorporate into my world to be really honest.. neeed challenge and neeed stimulation. .. keeps giving me personal acheivements to look forward to.. little something for myy self . Private / personal  and no real big deal but fun to try anyway.

Christ. As far as buddhists are concerned, both ginger and garlic and chillis etc and even hot water are alll bloody stimulants.... (dinner with the grandmaster monk should be fun to cater for in a month or so ) ..  in the books of the middle eastern Bahai , so is food full stop ... and hot water by external diathermy. " how (fucking) luxurious of a "liberty"  ",  they think. i highly support western rights to use things though. I refuse to want to deny ppl what they feel they need for a comfortable and quality life. ..  I'm only using those atm as a short term very one off to extremely far between uses as a remedial treatment anyway... and yeh .. I did meditate on the rightness of that course of action. 
..as I do everything i do ...
.. because it is in our belief system to be like that... and in the rules we abide..
since you fucking asked and apparently need me to hang my ass out over it to pacify your troubled mind about it - a pleasure in dangingwell deed. .

Premier - The term "anabolic" is quite on similar definition terms as the use of "stimulant" explained above. If you're talking speficically about steroids though, as opposed to similar whole food chem and or supplements, then no. I don't believe that that goes on there with permission. In fact I believe that it's grounds for immediate explusion. 
If you're talking supplements, then yes. They both use / manufucture and conduct guinea trials for and encourage use of those. They even support endorsements for athletes on partial scholarships and to promte various discplines and extraenous community interests. I quite feel for them on those terms, because it means they're committed to someone else's math and for one guy in particular I know of and whose trainer I've tossed a cheese with about it that it probably comprimises his performance..  the trade offs and exits that one takes.

I really hope that's sufficient for you both and I Dont know how tolerant I can run school  at but I'll do my best to remain empathetic and informative....because.. that is a belief we have aswell.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 1, 2007)

PreMier said:


> ..
> 
> And if they are on anabolics they can train for much longer and much harder than those who arent.. IE: average joe on a forum.



i dont know about harder.. that would probably be presumotuous and just straight up untrue, .. I really dont like to generalise. . an av joe is an av joe pending who's calling it.. i'm not sure I get it.

I have heard of steroids in elite edurance performance though.. cycling being one.. I have no 'opinion' to judge with - rules are rules - battle of chem math wits entertainment aside -  but  I willl stand by the merit of supplements on whatever grounds but I prefer at this stage to be as natty as I can. .. I don't even bloody do paracetamol.. let alOne pharmacueticals of aany synthetic fashion ... hence the diet plan about my liver. Some of us just believe there are more efficient ways of going about things with long term in mind. Happy to be proven wrong.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 1, 2007)

Are you sure you're not from New Jersey?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2007)

> I don't mind Jodi that you're bording on obnoxious projection of self - perceived inadequacies which appears to have you judge prematurely and extroplate.. in fact i saw you gnash out on the " hot and talented thread " similarly. Bad week perhaps :/ ..?


You don't handle constructive criticism too well do you?  I can assure you my week is just fine and it's FAR FAR off for inadequacies.

You seem to avoid answering questions and blab on about stuff that has nothing to do with anything.  Hey this is your journal though so you don't have to answer. 

Personally I think you are far too skinny to place that kind of stress on your body.  It's no wonder why you have health issues.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2007)

Sounds like a cool degree.  Which school is this at?  What exactly is covered in a masters/Phd program in High Performance Science?  Is that similiar to Exercise Science programs in the states (something tells me that seem to be similiar).


----------



## PreMier (Aug 1, 2007)

> Premier - The term "anabolic" is quite on similar definition terms as the use of "stimulant" explained above. If you're talking speficically about steroids though, as opposed to similar whole food chem and or supplements, then no. I don't believe that that goes on there with permission. In fact I believe that it's grounds for immediate explusion.
> If you're talking supplements, then yes. They both use / manufucture and conduct guinea trials for and encourage use of those. They even support endorsements for athletes on partial scholarships and to promte various discplines and extraenous community interests. I quite feel for them on those terms, because it means they're committed to someone else's math and for one guy in particular I know of and whose trainer I've tossed a cheese with about it that it probably comprimises his performance.. the trade offs and exits that one takes


Sorry.. I should have been more specific.  By anabolics I meant AAS or anabolic androgenic steroids.




> i dont know about harder.. that would probably be presumotuous and just straight up untrue, .. I really dont like to generalise. . an av joe is an av joe pending who's calling it.. i'm not sure I get it.
> 
> I have heard of steroids in elite edurance performance though.. cycling being one.. I have no 'opinion' to judge with - rules are rules - battle of chem math wits entertainment aside - but I willl stand by the merit of supplements on whatever grounds but I prefer at this stage to be as natty as I can. .. I don't even bloody do paracetamol.. let alOne pharmacueticals of aany synthetic fashion ... hence the diet plan about my liver. Some of us just believe there are more efficient ways of going about things with long term in mind. Happy to be proven wrong.



And its not a question.. people who use AAS can work harder for longer, and they become more effective at what they do.  Why do you think they ban them?  Because they provide an unfair advantage.  And I never asked if you were on them.. I was simply making a statement, in the form of a question.


The other question was to jodi in regards to overtraining and body weight exercises vs resistance training.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 1, 2007)

Jodi said:


> You don't handle constructive criticism too well do you?  I can assure you my week is just fine and it's FAR FAR off for inadequacies.
> 
> You seem to avoid answering questions and blab on about stuff that has nothing to do with anything.  Hey this is your journal though so you don't have to answer.
> 
> Personally I think you are far too skinny to place that kind of stress on your body.  It's no wonder why you have health issues.





Oh but it does have everything to do with what you're arguing and how you're presenting it and yourself to me .. 

To hear youu Jodi talk to mee about health issues when a. you're ignorant to high performance of your own and b. youu yourself are in a recovery program from your own burn out..  just because a person's bigger and burns out doing less it doesn't mean that either of them were repairing well enough( shug tf @) ). 
We can talk efficient nutrition and taking only but definately what we need while we set about seeing what we can do for the world and other philanthropical exchange if you reeally like. I'll probably get banned and maybe end up pissed off at being stopped once tf again when all i want to do is fucking train but i'll be patient ..at times including when i 'm yelling .. hell.. i'll lay out my whoole fucking synopsis for you and carry you and your issues with me on our roads to freedom ..  is there anything else warrior zen buddhism and scn can do for you today ???    .. anger managenment and how to get help without being an asshole class perhaps???

P- The ph.d here off the masters of high performance science I dont know about. My candidacy offer is in writing education curriculum and syllabus.. and the one before was in zen buddhism and eastern thought.. and they wre both from overseas unis.
The masters is a combination of exercise and sports science and health science . it's offered over various amounts and durations of semesters all over the Gold Coast here in sunny qld. I'm lucky my uni has a few little extras to help us out but then everywhere has something.  aropund here they do anyway.

To be completely honest, the masters is the Doctor of physio requisit. That's how I found it because the admin team at my uni were leaning on me to do that program. Before that it was almost a master of bio - med but I saw this and it really appealed to me. .

I think AAs are just contraversial for so many reasons. I imagine it would be  quite a hard sell to ppl that have to justify to the more orthordox reps and stake holders.  They have their own down math they have to compensate for any way so I don't really have much more to comment about it.




Jodi. If your criticism ever dOes become constructive, I would be over the moon. i don't think you understand how thoroughly at peace I am with how I'm guided on all of this.. nor to what degree. I've thought a few things out about a few things ..  send me to hell if you don't like it. Tom Cruise says " go get fucked if you don't like scientology" , but send me to / join me in  hell will be fine too.  Maybe i think you eat too much .. and maybe i can justify on your behalves these days.  I have been sick in yrs. I am nourishing and lifestyling myself out of dying from something i otherwise would. I 've maintained for yrrs and never gone down except for during that period. I accept i chose to do that and it was a one off clinically assed through choice i made and i survived it and am good to recover. I am usually in better health and am more robust and vital and energetic than most ppl I ever encounter.  i also expect to live longer than most ppl.  Tell it to The Weary Buddha.

cheers.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 1, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Are you sure you're not from New Jersey?



We have kangaroos.  ..  we're far away down here. I dont know what that's meant to mean in that context .


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2007)

So are you going to stay there and do your Doctorate in physiology or are you going to try and go to school in the states?

I have seen some distance learning programs available from a few of the universities in Australia and they look really cool and involved.

What types of things are you learning?  Are you interning with any teams?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 1, 2007)

Dammed. mised that edit again.

no. You're right about the Ph.d as far that particular course goes. I dont want it to be honest. I'm coming to Pheonix to work executive sporting admin and compete while I study the Ph.d in ( writing) education curriculum and syllabus ... presentation paper of which alll sorts of things will be incorporated.  It's fairly extensive. Univeristy of Pheonix is where i'll be.  . Maybe somewhat why I've read with interest about yourself and Jodi's local industry and rescource and facility tales. I'll consult my timetable and be more specific about we're doing if you like? 

Australia has a great rep for alot of various faculty but Distance Programs dont really hold enough cred for my own purposes , so while they're potentially really good programs in their own right, it's really not going to do me as well as on-campus study. I cant afford to make that mistake again. I'm not interning atm but for the Ph.d internships i'll be 2 weeks here and there all over the U.S. .   Gods knows here but no doubt It'll be fun . 
..Options are boundless from this postion to what networks I want in dibs in though I guess if that's what you 're asking.  Im still scouting really.


Jodi - on the you dont eat any real food comment, i just wanted to add that I doo eat a typical athletes diet.  Most of my carbs come from bulk fruit and veg and I eat up to 4 gms ish protein evvery day per kg of bw. I am by no means starving. I just put it all togther and use it differently. You 'd be surprised how much it takes to run a machine like mine.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 2, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> To hear youu Jodi talk to mee about health issues when a. you're ignorant to high performance of your own and b. youu yourself are in a recovery program from your own burn out..  just because a person's bigger and burns out doing less it doesn't mean that either of them were repairing well enough( shug tf @) ).



Well this will be my last post in this journal.

First of all, I apologize for apologizing to you.  You clearly are out of your fucking mind, a mental wreck if you will, and someone who is equally as dumb as they are conceited.

Jodi has done nothing but try and help you from day one.  Get your head out of your ass.

You're 95 pounds and clearly are suffering health problems because of it.

I hardly knew ya, and good riddance.  Everytime I see one of your posts, I contemplate buying a gun and shooting myself in the head.

P.S. The University of Phoenix is an online college.  I'm sure there is a Phoenix campus, but you don't need to go there to "learn".


----------



## Jodi (Aug 2, 2007)

BL - You are clearly off your rocker!  Everytime I have ever tried to comment about you, you are fucking rude and a flat out bitch, even last week when I was trying to defend you.  I can assure you, that won't happen again.

Me eat too much  You don't know what a joke that is.  BTW - 4g of protein per pound doesn't really mean much if its all coming from supplements.  

I'm going to have to go with Sox on this one.  You need some serious fucking help because things are screwed right in that head of yours.

Now go eat a Twinkie will ya!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 2, 2007)

IP check.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 2, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Well this will be my last post in this journal.
> 
> First of all, I apologize for apologizing to you.  You clearly are out of your fucking mind, a mental wreck if you will, and someone who is equally as dumb as they are conceited.
> 
> ...



It's mainly for the internships that i need to be on-site. I dont know what to say about your suicide threat but according to your profile information, you're only 19 Soxmuscle and I hope you can hang in with yourself and continue to keep your head on while you do look at hard lines of thought and self - confrontation. 
In Australia, gun ownership is an ear prickler. Most of us dont own guns , so to hear that, you might imagine how that might sound here.

I dont have much to say about Jodi's demeanor nor her spiritual disposition. I understand that she thought she was trying to defend me, but that dose nOt equate in real life to making up or prattling trite criticisms about things that are of no substance. Think tribal elder world mind and ancestorial drums and you'll get my hermenuetic... I am screwed right all the way through. .. just as much as anyone has potential to be... if they aren't in their private mind already..christ you should here the scientology explaination  .. funny as hell gets really.  .. karma and unleashing one's potential ..  as long as it all means the same thing then i dont care what they call it or how they explain it really...   or who else doesn't get it or doesn't want to admit they do or play like they do. i'm just doing myy thing. 


Jodi - I have no grudge to hold against you. All i see is a girl who's in some head / heart / spiritual conundrum. I dont even take youer ignorant verbal bashings to heart to accept that it makes me meditate on your spirit. .. and I will take your dispositional genre with me... I dont know what else to say to you.  I'm sorry if your feelings of your veiws of your own competitiveness make you feel like your not good enough or doing enough and make you want to cut ppl down because of it. Remember,.. our Only real competition is our best sellves we know to date.. there's gotto be room to improve that for everyone .. and if we dont want to , then our own spirits will understand why that is and it's all good...

For the umpteenth time - I am in better health and fitness than most ppl I know or hear of.   I dont not consider you a person i could in real life be friends with and enjoy company of. If you need to harbour hate and ill-feeling and what have you then there's nothing I can say further about it. 


I wont do the twinkie.. I dont think we even have them in Australia in most stores.. but i am about to bring in a 3 week on 3 week off cycle of BSN True Mass for 76 gms of carbs  and half scarily contemplating  BSN XXX Mass Formular for 145 carb grams as I untake my hypertrophy plan. I 've bnever speficially had that particular infiltration goal in mind before to the level I plan to take it to, and i refuse to apologise for taking only what i need to ensure my best health and performance and buddhist integrity with nothing else on top otherwise. Alot of countries and philanthropical systems around the world believe America, because of eco ommissions and obesity stats, consume too much. Weighing up the pros and cons and world contributions coming out of the B.B. and high consumer lifestyles in the U.S., I do believe that it has a role in the grand scheme and while not everyone will want to be like that, I refuse to look down on it any further. I believe, greatly solidified as a result of this board no less, that enough of those ppl are making goood contributions to man-kind and the future of the planet enough that I could defend on behalf of that on any terms that I believe I might be thrown for terms of war on yourselves. Highly important twd world peace and international co-operation. I really dont want to get into political discourse here though .. being a journal meant to provide a training account and relative matters to that of mine,.. so if this thread cannot serve as that, .. withouut all the other b.s. , .. then I find that a shame and okay. I only to need to tryy to get through and I 'll walk away with my integrity. .. and i'll still walk my path and keep chasing my goals and doing my thing anyway.  It's really draining  and deflating to come here to post a workout report and have to deal with this.


Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2007)

are you taking any interesting internships at the moment?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 2, 2007)

I've already said no to that question.  You?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 2, 2007)

LMFAO!  Ahhh....Ok.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> I've already said no to that question.  You?



Oh.  So, what internships are you taking at the moment then?


No, nothing for me right now since I am done with school.  If I go back for my massage license I will have to do a clinical massage internship.  that will be fun.  I would like to get that over with and then start taking some of the Active Release Therapy courses as they interest me the most, and have a great application to athletics and sports performance.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 2, 2007)

Yes. massage is fun. I was head therapist at a local gold coast clinic for alternative therapy a little while back and it's funny to see that so appreciated.. .. My (scientologist) partner at the time didn't like that thought so much as the recipients though so I quit. .. right livihood @) shrug..

Now I dont really know where yourre going with your line of questioning yourself but i said I 'm not currently involved in an internship .   

Active release proficiency and teachable application I wish you all the best with. It's a great field.



Blooming tianshi lotus.

p.s. Dont you think current name and date and location questions are a bit..  ??


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2007)

I am not going anywhere with my questions.....You said you were studying a specific field that is of interest to me and I was wondering what types of things you are currently doing.  It is like talking shop with anyone in this field.  I am always interested in what they are doing and have going on.  Just like the member here Pirate! who was studying nutritional science at a school in Texas.  I grilled him through a number of PMs (he doesn't keep an open journal here) about what he was doing with his degree and teh experiences he had.

But nevermind.  I guess it seems a little creepy?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 2, 2007)

He doesn't??
 ....

Wow though huh. I hear really good things about research quality and budget coming out of Texas. .. particularly in regard to high performance sciences 

...
I know of an amazingly highly skilled and conditioned kungfu warrior monk who lives out there and did some test stuff with NASA that tickled a few interests of mine . ..   ..  ....   

Anyway, I wasn't even going to post again but no. It's not creepy of you to ask. It's just  isnt something I would want to do in so much detail publically... look at the hoo har as it is! @). Ther are some crazy stalker weirdos on the internet and I dont really want to just hand them that information about myself and my whereabouts.  .. another long story to be honest.

I think I do have a syllabus breakdown I can p.m. you though and a few other things along the same lines. It wont be straight away, but i will do that.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm sure this doesn't neccessarily need an announcement nor wil it be a great loss but I've just decided that I most likely wont be posting here anymore. I really dont wont to deal with so much garbage to acheive so small as a training blog and it's starting to give me a negative association to my training and bum me out.  
I may change my mind and come back for some more high school juvie b.s. but i think that's heavy enough. i just want to train .

Jodi - you're not even making an effort twd peaceful interaction and i dont do childish wargames. Hope that works well for you in future.

Happy training to everyone and good luck with your goals.

Blooming tianshi lotus.

P- Funk. I 'll send you that information and if for professional networking reasons you'd like to harrass me some more then that will be fine.
cheers and good luck to yourself. .


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2007)

I think your over analyze and are looking into things too much.  People are just curious about what your doing, and they want to provide constructive feedback.  If you dont like the feedback, take it with a grain of salt.. 

My point being grow some thicker skin.  Its the internet, keep a log, and if you learn something then great.  If you dont, then re-evaluate what you think you know..


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 2, 2007)

Alright Premier, It's likely easier for you to say that when you dont give of your own self a journal for arm chair criticism. I knoww that ppl want to feel important and like they have something valuable to share with or  impart to someone else . Sometimes one just has to understand that that is not always going to be what they thought it was. 
.. imagaine when it comes time to feel valuable for 've given them thaat!!.. that's eating your fat head ignorance and growing the mofo up!.

and sometimes until i see that acknowledged.. sadly to the dismay of the other party.. I wont try again... even when theyy come back to me.
When I'm not fucking around,.. i'm not fucking around. As far as effective units go, i have worked harder and nourished bigger loads and done more on the side than most ppl I know or ever hear of .. and as benificent world entity.

Ego and buddha nature have a particular dynamic.. and if ii think about it anymore I'm going to chuck.  .. and maybe i'll go meditate and just get that chuck out of the way so i can get on with it .

you know for mental health assessments one of the things they look for is how much ONne humors fantasy??..  I dont do it.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 2, 2007)

So how is your PHD in Anthropology or is it eastern Philosophy going?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2007)

In Premier's defense, he used to have a journal here and everyone commented in it.  The only reason he doesn't keep one anymore is because he is a fat slob and doesn't lift.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 2, 2007)

It was zen budhhism.. and on those terms they are they same animal. .. but incomplete ..  that uni was run by a group of poor acadamics from the West who packed up and set up shop in  Libia .. a good rep is godamming bitch to earn on a budget (shrug) .  ah well. All in the grand scheme I guess.
Dont regret a moment of it. 

Peace.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 2, 2007)

Why would you be offered a fight with heavy weights when you don't even break 100lbs?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Alright Premier, It's likely easier for you to say that when you dont give of your own self a journal for arm chair criticism. I knoww that ppl want to feel important and like they have something valuable to share with or  impart to someone else . Sometimes one just has to understand that that is not always going to be what they thought it was.
> .. imagaine when it comes time to feel valuable for 've given them thaat!!.. that's eating your fat head ignorance and growing the mofo up!.
> 
> and sometimes until i see that acknowledged.. sadly to the dismay of the other party.. I wont try again... even when theyy come back to me.
> ...





P-funk said:


> In Premier's defense, he used to have a journal here and everyone commented in it.  The only reason he doesn't keep one anymore is because he is a fat slob and doesn't lift.



This is the truth!  I just started lifting a week ago, and im getting in the swing of things again.  But I will start another journal, just not for a little while..  Basically I made a commitment to myself that I would get my diet and training in order.. I would start to develop successful habbits regarding this, and im doing it.  But I want to make sure its re cemented in my mind that the gym is part of my life.. and im letting it take effect for a few weeks before I start another journal.

Here, enlighten yourself and read through some of them if you like.. beware they are long   And if you read through part of the first one, you will see I was a bit arrogant.. then started asking for advice.. and from there I started to grow mentally and physically from the collective knowledge I pulled here.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/26541-not-dedication.html This is the first.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/29987-tp-pt-premier-edition.html After learning and contributing I became a tester for a new type of training program called TP-PT Tri phase progressive training

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/36733-rebuilding-rome.html Here is one after I got sick and hurt from destroying myself with TP-PT 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/55192-premium-grade-%A9.html And the final one.. then ofcourse life happened for almost 2yrs.. and now I have found my way back here.

So dont be so fucking defensive and tell me to grow up.  I dont see how I was being childish at all.. I didnt name call or anything(which is a BIG step haha).  You miss BTL are acting like a pomous ass, and I would like to invite you to step down.. take a breath and CHILL OUT.  Trying to be friendly here..


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 2, 2007)

PreMier said:


> This is the truth!  I just started lifting a week ago, and im getting in the swing of things again.  But I will start another journal, just not for a little while..  Basically I made a commitment to myself that I would get my diet and training in order.. I would start to develop successful habbits regarding this, and im doing it.  But I want to make sure its re cemented in my mind that the gym is part of my life.. and im letting it take effect for a few weeks before I start another journal.
> 
> 
> So dont be so fucking defensive ...
> ...




Firstly Premier,  . I quite enjoyed that. If you notice how your post reads, the very first thing you did was present your defense argument.@). lol.

.. aany hoo, as for your ..invitation.. i may just do that. .. just not for te reason you might like to think. Mara can be nasty this time of yr.

IanDaniel,.. We were albeit booked to fight together in a smaller ametuer comp. ( Myself and Rachel Alfredo De-Brocco) . It was funny how it came about actually because it was a mixed gender mma thing we both had an interest in and at the time, state laws about the world mixed discipline tournamant in Melbourne that yr ( somethingor other TK0 shrug) that i rallied some support for fml entry into, even down to the promoters until we got hit in the face with the law (  )  so couldn't beat legislation on that and  got chatting about other ways we might broach that and thought that that would be a good place to start  ... we're pretty liberal in Qld. 
It wasn't for moments after thaat realisation that i realised she'd just offered to fight me before she hung her belt up . I would lovve to've made it .. I believe I deserved it .. except i didn't because i didn't hold it.. but I think we had a good few times communications enough to evaluate each other fairly reasonabley.. The disadvantage of the belt and title and so on she had though for her meant that i got alot of information and video and picture and interview of her. Her husband also has a high profile for the same thing ( except no world title and wing chun not kung fu general) and I think I'm clear as to what i might've looked forward to should it have happened.  I was bleeding well tickled to think i might get some actual "competition".   Even my Sigung used to bring in other sigung from other countries to gang up on  me in multi attacker defences.. I guess i was pretty fast and accurate enough.  That's the sigung who wants me to represent his school at the oylmpics in beijing in the opening ceremony lion dance performance. I dont think I m going to make it but i'll see how i go.. not a big deal unless you get the lion dance and chinese history I guess.. ..  .. I always do like to thoroughly investigate though.. it might even be a bad habit i have..  .. and particularly ppl i want to learn off or compete with..  other times I'm probably better off not to look so close.

I'm considering shooting for 115 lbs but i see women competing now at much less and under 100 so .. I 'll tweak as i go as i feel like it i guess. Do you know how much the weight catagories are worth in lbs  for fml olympic lifters?? .. like to google that perhaps??

Premier. I wiill come back and check those out. ..  entertain me.. then i'll really show you "pomous" side..


----------



## PreMier (Aug 3, 2007)

Just wait, if your entertained by me on the internet, you should meet me in person.. Im  fucking riot!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 3, 2007)

No doubt .

I 'm just checking out your journals.,. nice to see the msm / glucosomine-chondroitin pop up..   without getting into it, I try to catabolise amino and sugar spectrums and change up ph's  myself for the same chem result . .. quite like that  ..

on with the reading and down stepping then..

Blooming tianshi lotus


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 4, 2007)

In the spirit of continuance and hanging in, .. and since i'm doing this new theme i'm kind of trying to stick with these days of sticking in with ppl that shit me things ( and I'm sorry but sue me because that's how it gets for me at times)... and because it's quiet here on my little thread right this moment, I'm going to keep logging . .. 

Soo..I've just decided that next week i'm going to change up my program a little. I'm not  lovvving what the lipo 6 is doing for me compared to the lipofusion and keto 7 combo but i before I bail on it, i'm going to see what happens over the next week as i change up my exercise plan ... two tiotally different chemistries and two totally different metabolisms.. I'm still burrning alot of calories extra from it and reshaping well enough but.. Idn know.. maybe it's just the high caffine feeling more foreign.. I dont feel skitish and i'm still sleeping okay but I'll play around with it a bit more before I dump it i guess ... .

In the upcoming week, i plan to do a daily 1- 1/2 hr min pilates /  high impact high intensity  a.m.  cardio hr which mayaswell be a plyo circuit just about/  afternoon - pm  personal standard 3000 ish daily rep abs ( various + with and without resistance ) and also start bringing in some p.m. upper body focus. .and  isokentics ( mainly for flexibilty's and more nuetral pelvic positions conditioning sake which it kicks ass for ) and then full body bwe after and before that if I find time  ...

i'm still not going for heavy weights just yet ( maybe only 30 lbs or so ), but it will be high volume 50 x ? sets and i also have my 14 yr old little brother for a few weeks who at 200 lbs ( maybe plus or minus a few) will be awesome to use for super setting pushups and whatever else we can come up with..   it's an old quietly-kicking-ass bonding thing we do along with walking on backs and pressure massaging and injury and diet and motivation counsel and crap so  it should be cool to see how many sets and reps I can get through with him on me from this state I'm in right now. It used to be X ( ?) x 5 but I'm sure we'll amuse and awe each other stupid whatever way it goes ... he's a big boy these days.. dammed footballers .. (state rugby union rep try out daayys away!!      ..  )

Anyway..  Saturday night here and since I'm not doing clubs and parties right now .. I think a few minutes on here tonight is ample.

Have a good weekend everybody and I'll update you soon.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## MoonPhase (Aug 4, 2007)

Clubs and parties are for sux unless you belong to an activities-type club.


----------



## katt (Aug 4, 2007)

"sux?"  what's that?   When I think of clubs & parties, I equate it with dancing


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 4, 2007)

Hello Kitty.
i like dancing. I might even lovve dancing. . but i hear clubs pubs and parties.. and all ii get is eww / hmph and @).  
.. .. doesn't make me want to go ( shrug). Does he mean if you doo that you sux??  ...


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 5, 2007)

06 august 2007

1 hr pilates
1 hr high intensity high impact aerobics.

Shooting for thousand iskoentics legs and flexibilty tonight + heavy abs ( standard various + w/ resistence) + high vol light upper body - various.  Slow going but i'm liking what's it leading to.  
Again noticing how well the two thermogens are reshaping despite buffering with  dietary loading/s.  Going for change in shape and composition. So far not unhappy.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 6, 2007)

06 August 2007.

Really fucking tired tonight. really broken sleep last night and just mummy shit ontop of that i guess.. but on the up -side , I did pull out a set of 5x206.? lb squats a few minutes ago ( and nooo they weren't deep ..  . ..I did mount it and shift it for balance okay but  in fact I'm lucky if they were full squats at all .. first heavy weight for me out of my recovery though so I have little doubt that that will be awesome maybe next time i see him if i dont do it beforehand) .. dropped my little brother ( the 206.?lb I was using) when i tried for it.  (  shrug l-).) 


Tried the pushups with him on my back but I got half way down and he got nervous that he was going to hurt me so we stopped. guess i'll try again later in the week. Before I lose him in a few weeks It 'd be nice to have done at leeast a good 3 x5 or pyramid on each of those..  and if not, then i'm sure i'll do it at the gym sometime later... just makes me hungry for it I guess.. haate that.:/..

Only knocked out 100 tricep dips ( 50 off each leg crossed at knees) and 100 pushups and 100 chest raises tonight..  so much for the 200 i was planning and the other stuff but like i said.. mummy baby shit tonight and since i dont live with her usually..  just had to be done.

Anyway, just about to hit the isokentics and some abs and I guess I'll just get to the rest when i do.

.. maybe a better day tommorow.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2007)

Ahem, Sister Lotus, LOL!!! All in all, w/the lack of steady sleep, I would be happy w/that w/o!!! Hope all is well otherwise!!!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks Archangel.
Yep. Life and the future is looking quite dandy thank you.

Considering how tiny i am ( usually around 100 lbs give or take and only jusst convinced to try on a bigger mass) and how much time i figure i have up my sleeve before I pull it all out, i'm quite stoked really. I have lifted more before and regularly but looking at this Women's 165 Pound/75 Kg Weight Class Top 20 | Powerlifting Watch



> Squat
> Squat            xBwt/Lifter/Ctry/YOB/Date/Wt@Bdywt/Loc/Fed
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

So....did you compete in the Olympics previously???   You do an insanely amount of volume!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 7, 2007)

Christ. Just quietly ..I haven't even skimmmed the surface .. not on weight and not on volume.   .. .

And nooo.., I haven't previously competed in any Olympic games. 






Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 10, 2007)

It's been a few days since i've recorded on here, so i apologise to anyone who was hoping to see something earlier.. god's be honest though, it's been a hectic week in Aus-land @ my house and between that and the off putting peanut gallery comments about how many hrs I'm doing, ( at only 1/2 - 1/4 of my usual load mind ,) it's been one of those weeks .. 

Anyway, regardless of comments from aanyone anywhere, I am going to keep training with the best of my knowledge and passions , as I always planned to, and  for educations sake if nothing else, I will keep a record here on IMO as long as that works.

So moving on, all the above into account, all i can report for the day is 3 hrs.

give or take 1 hr full body bwe ( @ 4x 50) , 1 hr isokentic legs and  flexibilty work and some light resistence ( 30 lb ish) upper body. 
 push downs 3x 50
tri cep kick backs 3 x50
bi-curls 3 x 50
single arm cross overs 3 x 50

and  standard hr ish abdominals and lower back . ( various  floor + resisted )

Not a huge amount but it is something, so while I'd really like to 've done more under another circumstance and naturally would and will, that's today and I guess i'll see what tommorow brings.. and nxt week and the one after and so on and so forth. 

On the lipo 6 - I am still using that. I've since reloaded, but just yesterday I noticed someting in my ascetic changes and general composition and shape that I remember fondly and has just re-iterated to me that I am doing okay by myself and making the exact progress that i anticipated.

Hopefully next week I can pull something nice out for a better perspective.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 10, 2007)

N.B. really hanging for a wide gripped heavy lat sweat tonight. Bring onn that uni gym!.


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2007)

So, I'm curious... since you're just warming up, so to speak...

How long has it been since your workouts have been "full speed"?  Have you have a long break?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 10, 2007)

ya know.. I can see where you're at asking like that..

Besides the patronising terms - because 'full speed ' is just misleading and I'm going as fast as the lane can be gone though from where to where i'm going and i can see you Kat. I see you wonder if you need to snarl .. because rather than just god's be honest,let  the best man and woman win, you're wondering if you're hanging and with this new cable volume thing you're doing..  i think you realised that the only forward for you will be to take what will appear to be a backtrack and or later comprimise in the end product after all your work and striving and you're battling your ego and lashing out at me for some sort of affirmation..

well here you go ..

It's was Christmas when /i went down at work..
I am amazed and inspired and impressed by just science and math and buddah nature in general, that I'm alive at all. 

It 's been since then that I've lifted the kinds of weights I was talking about. I have become accustomed to finding that much and more strength neccessary and available in the course of my history prior. 

I dont "break". I tend to other priorities impeding me doing it better and  longer term.

I understand childish Kat..  and it dooes shit me .. but I also know that for fmls who see and hear of myself out here doing like this,.. it's a fucking lot more work and spiritual deliberation and spiritual math and long term feasiblity math than most ppl will ever need to realise . . and so in lieu of any adult behaviour about it, they lash their insecuirities and fears and irrational extrapolative naive ones at that, in the direction of myself. 
i dont goo to public gym's because If I started lifting more than most ppl there.. I'd be embarressed.. and I'm not there for fans, I'm there to workout.


your math vs mine and if you like we'll leave at that and I'll see you 'there'.

and all that from patronising terms alone.

I won't forget I met Jodi here and this happened.  ..  If I'm hard on you I apologise. I try not to be but that is my honest feeling and thought on it. 


Back at uni in 3-4 weeks and looking fwd to using thaat gym ..

In the meantime, it 's whatever I come up with. I've never recoverd from this far screwed before..  but I have pulled out isolated level up performances since that has showed me alot more than I expected and planned my run on and I think I'm going to be okay for the timeframe I set myself.
Compete within 2 yrs or so.
i aam coming. Make of whatever you get from what you like. and I'll still be doing it.


and if you ( maybe later )think some of youu here are bad for it.. you should what happens when I start looking like I can recoup my modelling status..  my $520 000 yr + expenses modelling status.. Miss World just offered 50 000 for a nude and most models never see anything even close to money like that.
It's fucked . I hate it.. I'm not in a rush for obvious reasons but chalk shaolin up for another one.. for the girls for the boys. for the babies. for the olds and for the news. 
Maybe you have to be there to get it.
Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> ya know.. I can see where you're at asking like that..
> 
> Besides the patronising terms - because 'full speed ' is just misleading and I'm going as fast as the lane can be gone though from where to where i'm going and i can see you Kat. I see you wonder if you need to snarl .. because rather than just god's be honest,let  the best man and woman win, you're wondering if you're hanging and with this new cable volume thing you're doing..  i think you realised that the only forward for you will be to take what will appear to be a backtrack and or later comprimise in the end product after all your work and striving and you're battling your ego and lashing out at me for some sort of affirmation..
> 
> ...



Wow, you really are a fucking bitch.  She was not rude to you in any way.  You are a fucking lying psychopath from hell.  Get the hell out of IM.  We don't want you here.  If you don't go, we'll get rid of you.  You are not wanted here anymore.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2007)

I was just about to say the same thing.. that post was completely dis respectful in regards to a simple question.  Just like my post above, she gets defensive over EVERYTHING.  

You BTL are a stuck up cunt.  Seriously, you should get off the fucking computer and go out and socialize with people, because you insecurity makes me want to PUKE.

What the fuck


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 10, 2007)

no Jodi. It's you that's rude. an your ego makes you nasty.

and some of us would rather point that out to you than have your poor little spirit go un-noticed. 

I do expect you'll ban me for that.

peace.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2007)

Please get over yourself.    You ain't all that and a bag of chips.  You are rude to everyone that questions anything you do or even makes a comment about your workouts, which I think you just lie about anyway.  Your a flat out bitch to everyone and as a moderator I won't stand for it anymore.   

I won't ban you for that but I'm making it known you aren't wanted here We, (moderators) are deleting your shit posts that you make when you try to play doctor.  Get the fucking hint?


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow  Lotus..  I thought I was asking a simple question of you because I was curious.... I guess I was mistaken  

Now that I'm an ego bearing american, maybe I will be rude now the same as you...   I used to want to go to Australia and visit, but if you're any indication of what the people are like over there, I most definitely will stay put here.

You answer to my simple question had to be the rudest I've ever seen.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm not even trying to generalise. Maybe you didn't realise how that came across. At least i was honest and answered your question though .  It's my job to see more of ppl 's spirits than than they do themselves.. it just doesn't always go down well I have to tell it back to them.

Premier.. I am nOt insecure. this is about being patronised. It doesn't change anything but sometimes I'll point out that I notice. If ppl are secure - they dont need to do that. 

Just start a war on Australia for it then. Get in line.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2007)

GO AWAY!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 10, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Please get over yourself.    You ain't all that and a bag of chips.  You are rude to everyone that questions anything you do or even makes a comment about your workouts, which I think you just lie about anyway.  QUOTE]
> 
> truth comes out. so dont fucking sit there and tell me I didn't pick it up!
> 
> ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 10, 2007)

BLT I see a consistent pattern with you.  You are unable to prevent your self from responding to a post about you.  Let this go.  Don't respond to me or katt or Jodi.  Just let it go ...


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2007)

Who is patronizing you?  There were simple questions asked.  Ever since the begining of this journal you have been very defensive towards EVERYONE.

It shows your insecure, even if you say your not. Insecurity is when your beset by fear and anxiety.. and I see no other reason for you lashing out at people when they ask you questions, unless you were insecure in where you are right now.

Like I said maybe you should leave here for a while and go socialize with people in the flesh.  If you dont have any friends or have trouble with that, then dont come back.. because its the same here as it is in person


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> I'm not even trying to generalise. Maybe you didn't realise how that came across. At least i was honest and answered your question though . It's my job to see more of ppl 's spirits than than they do themselves.. it just doesn't always go down well I have to tell it back to them.
> 
> Premier.. I am nOt insecure. this is about being patronised. It doesn't change anything but sometimes I'll point out that I notice. If ppl are secure - they dont need to do that.
> 
> Just start a war on Australia for it then. Get in line.


 
wow...things got ugly in here quick-
I don't think you understood her question...and then attacked her.
She aked you if you were going full speed, I believe?
Maybe you disn't realize what she meant by that?
Full speed, is 100% effort into your work out.
I haven't read thru yourjounral...so maybe you are getting back into the 'swing of things?'

As for me...I've been off and on for a while w/ my workouts. So, when I start out, I'm going maybe 1/2 speed, or very easy workouts for a couple weeks to get my body used to the loads again....then bulid up to 'full speed' (100% intensity)

That, is what Katt was referring to...she wasn't patronizing you. She was asking a question anybody here would have asked...for the little that I know her, she has no want or reason to attack anybody here...she does joke and will encourage. I think you were out of line, but that's just my .02 worth.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 10, 2007)

i've explained it in great deatail already where I'm at and why. to insist on rehashing it in small snipes was uneccessary. 

Premier - No.. my persistence and adamance is about not being bullied by jealous asses.
Reminds me of  my fucking little sister. Marsha Marsha Marsha.

It was a fucking loaded situation from the start. It always is when you're a high acheiver. In Australia we call it tall poppy syndrome. pull that alpha down. and now you know why I'd best have a good reason for doing it and keeping on  continuing..otherwise if that's what i get going public.. I'd be better off as a fulltime happy little hermit acheiving in private... except I fell in love and shit changed. Maybe thaats why I haven't competed for an international title before. 


PLs notice who's calling names here and who's not.. or dont. I dont care. I think I made my point. Come in Orson!.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2007)

Go hermit somewhere else.  You are not welcome here anymore!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 10, 2007)

I feel sorry for you.

I tell you what. I'm a good sport. you come to Australia and I'll take you to a masters lecture and show you around my gym and we can eat and work out together. I'll even do debrief chit chat.
If not, then maybe I'll see ya round in Pheonix.

Blooming tianshi lotus.

BC. .. you're wrong but thx.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2007)

Personally I think you have deep mental issues.  You have basically shit on everyone that has tried to make friends with you, and alienated everyone else.  I also think you are totally full of crap.  You hint on all these wonderful things you have done, feats of strength, job offers, famous people.... but you never elaborate.    The sad part is, I think you mean well, but just don't know how to act.  If you are not a troll, and I don't think you are, then you need help.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeh. Argue it with a psyche if you got that in you. i Am the cavalry.  sad isn't it. Do you think that being spoken to like that and accused of being like that might insight a deeper integrity from myself evvery time it happens??  It's not nice you know.  Warriors never arre popular in close proximity in real life. Ask George Bush. not unless you can get close enough to really see it for how it is anyway.  . . 

Enough.

Good luck with all your private battles and journeys.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 10, 2007)

Cunt says what?

Just leave, and chalk this up to a site that you haven't actually been banned from.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 10, 2007)

and now you sound like my ex ... dammed unresolved b.s.:/.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 10, 2007)

Best journal ever.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Yeh. Argue it with a psyche if you got that in you. i Am the cavalry. sad isn't it. Do you think that being spoken to like that and accused of being like that might insight a deeper integrity from myself evvery time it happens?? It's not nice you know. Warriors never arre popular in close proximity in real life. Ask George Bush. not unless you can get close enough to really see it for how it is anyway. . .


As usual, that makes absolutely no sense.  Par for the course.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 10, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> and now you sound like my ex ... dammed unresolved b.s.:/.



Why do you speak like you type?  Or did you try to Karate chop him.

No wonder he fucking left you.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 10, 2007)

Pointless thread alert.  Has a journal ever been closed by a mod at IM?  If not than this one sure looks like a ripe candidate to be the first ...


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Why do you speak like you type?  Or did you try to Karate chop him.
> 
> No wonder he fucking left you.



lol.. erm.. karate is probably one of the very few  I haaven't studied.. unless that time in china with 21 yr old Russian foreign minsiter hopeful / nat. champion counts 

He didn't leave me anyway. that's the fucked up part about it. Apparently I can stop calling anytime I want.. otherwise we 're just doing what else have to do to make things right and we'll each be there later or we wont be .. 

Close it if you really want to. It'd save me writing the book but maybe I should keep some stuff to myself (   )


----------



## Yanick (Aug 10, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Close it if you really want to. It'd save me writing the book but maybe I should keep some stuff to myself (   )



Yeah you wouldn't want to give away all of your precious gems of information such as, Pilates, the Chuck Norris Total Gym, and 1000 sit ups 

I think your liver is 'acting up' a bit again, go strip off some damaged cells and recoat the healthy ones with lemon juice and red wine.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## AKIRA (Aug 10, 2007)

Yanick said:


> Best journal ever.



True Story


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 10, 2007)

Yanick said:


> Yeah you wouldn't want to give away all of your precious gems of information such as, Pilates, the Chuck Norris Total Gym, and 1000 sit ups
> 
> I think your liver is 'acting up' a bit again, go strip off some damaged cells and recoat the healthy ones with lemon juice and red wine.




It's usually 3000 abdonimals / session and your just jealous you didn't have a fat enough friend to sit on yourr chucky norris total gym pro.

I 'm getting sick and tired of being patient and understanding of the dumbfucks of the world anyway... except some of us can't afford that luxury of hate because we have to negotiate our way through you all to run and  set up the world infrastructures for yous because you dumb ass fucks cant fucking doing it foryourself .. and we have to try to love you all as parrt of it.

My head is going to explode that youre even that dumb. Either that or i'll cry regroup and rememeber every fucking one of you as a genre .. made up of lots and lots souls all in the same dilema .. like we didn't know you were out there in that condition beforehand and aren't working our asses off to catch the world up on what's going on and how to make life easier for you .

i might take that hooked on phonics program..  for tips on how to communicate to you in your own language.



It's nasty fuxcks like you that just want to pull ppl down to cater for your own shortcomings. We got that already.  



Soldiering on here.  Someone's got to be all love at some stage.. and I'm stiill  good to continue giving that my best shot.


YouTube - Evanescence - Going Under


Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a solution for this whole problem BLT.  Every time you want to post in this thread stop.  Go in the kitchen, get out a frying pan ... and smack your self in the face with it.  The results are the same, but you get less rejection.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 10, 2007)

Ugly, isn't it.

YouTube - Evanescence - Lithium


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 10, 2007)

u wee todd did
sofa king wee todd did.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 10, 2007)

Long crazy week at Camp Lotus.  I hear ya and I'd like to be sorry, but it's just at where it is. . so I guess i'll be sorry for that then.( shrug).

dicky but here you go - YouTube - Pink- Dear Mr President - Live .


----------



## Yanick (Aug 11, 2007)

I can't stop because i'm actually very amused right now, sorry guys 



Blooming Lotus said:


> It's usually 3000 abdonimals / session and your just jealous you didn't have a fat enough friend to sit on yourr chucky norris total gym pro.



Yeah, I'm really jealous that i spent my money on a gym membership instead of the total gym, and spent my time in the squat rack, for an hour or so, instead of in front of my tv for two hours, doing butt clenches and total gym triceps extensions.



			
				Blooming Lotus said:
			
		

> I 'm getting sick and tired of being patient and understanding of the dumbfucks of the world anyway... except some of us can't afford that luxury of hate because we have to negotiate our way through you all to run and  set up the world infrastructures for yous because you dumb ass fucks cant fucking doing it foryourself .. and we have to try to love you all as parrt of it.
> 
> My head is going to explode that youre even that dumb. Either that or i'll cry regroup and rememeber every fucking one of you as a genre .. made up of lots and lots souls all in the same dilema .. like we didn't know you were out there in that condition beforehand and aren't working our asses off to catch the world up on what's going on and how to make life easier for you .



I wanted to attend to a couple of points in here that i could make out but instead i'm gonna have more fun and say this...You're a moron lady, shut the fuck up.



			
				Blooming Lotus said:
			
		

> i might take that hooked on phonics program..  for tips on how to communicate to you in your own language.



In case they have hooked on phonics in several languages, i'll help you look. Our language is called, "English."



			
				Blooming Lotus said:
			
		

> Someone's got to be all love at some stage.



You're doing a great job.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 11, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Who is patronizing you?  There were simple questions asked.  Ever since the begining of this journal you have been very defensive towards EVERYONE.
> 
> It shows your insecure, even if you say your not. Insecurity is when your beset by fear and anxiety.. and I see no other reason for you lashing out at people when they ask you questions, unless you were insecure in where you are right now.
> 
> Like I said maybe you should leave here for a while and go socialize with people in the flesh.  If you dont have any friends or have trouble with that, then dont come back.. because its the same here as it is in person



For some reason this comment came back and replayed in my head tonight.  Even iff I would otherwise probably have 'good reason' to lash back or lose tolerance, for so many different aspects of who am I, you're right and I dont mind being big enough to admit it. It was a tricky week. I'd like to think I would 've found my way to more tolerance on my own from neccessity and sensible practice and I'm not sure about the rest of your comment, but i willl bare it mind as  i do that and meditate on the rest.

see that's at least maturely and intelligently benevolent so thank you. 

Blooming tianshi lotus.

note on total gym ./. total being total body workout potential .. when the workout partner  friend is more than dbl one's owwn weight and sitting on the slide board , single and dbl  armed flys and ( virtual box) squats and single and dbl flexor abductions and even decline pushups and on that thing ,.. that's enough to get mee to smile anyway   .. creativity is your friend. Enjoy your workouts.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 11, 2007)

Yanick said:


> Best journal ever.


 

What he said.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 11, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> u wee todd did
> sofa king wee todd did.



It's 10:24 pm saturday night here  and I just got out of bedd would you believe t make this post. if your comment was in regards to your MRI and your concern about your rehab and how much it might cost you, you'd have to trust me and follow instructions but I think I could help you. Rehab and alll it's aspects ..if ya know what I mean  .. are fairly extensively covered in just half my degree. i also have more than 17 yrs experience in qigong and if you understand the tendon change classics and marrow washing , and about pressure points and meridians and their role in these things, then you might understand what I might present or recommend you for it. You can make a smart assed remark in reply if you like but
i'm going to come back and check in when your MRI results are back.  Relax and take it easy though because theres really little to nothing that can be fixed if the patient is willing and informed enough. I'll only charge you half


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 11, 2007)

Won't cost me anything.  Free healthcare in Canada


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 11, 2007)

oohkay then. Stop worrying and just concentrate on being prepared to do what you have to.  i can see that it ( or an aspect of it)'s weighing on you . .and if it's not that then it's something else. Just let love do it's thing .

Blooming tianshi Lotus.


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 11, 2007)

I have a smile on my face right now....this is a good game to watch here  keep it up guys...this is more entertaining than anything on tv!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 11, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> oohkay then. Stop worrying and just concentrate on being prepared to do what you have to.  i can see that it ( or an aspect of it)'s weighing on you . .and if it's not that then it's something else. Just let love do it's thing .
> 
> Blooming tianshi Lotus.



Oh all my love is dedicated.  Why do you think I post here in your journal.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 11, 2007)

So now we're all feeling each other then. 

Who'd 've thought.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh I am feeling it alright.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 11, 2007)

This journal is like Goatse.cx - everybody hates it, but nobody can look away.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## tucker01 (Aug 14, 2007)

When is your next update,  I have been anxiously waiting for your update, to see how you are progressing.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 14, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I have a solution for this whole problem BLT.  Every time you want to post in this thread stop.


Do you realize 'this thread' is her journal? 



BoneCrusher said:


> Pointless thread alert.  Has a journal ever been closed by a mod at IM?  If not than this one sure looks like a ripe candidate to be the first ...


Noooooooooo!


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 14, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> When is your next update,  I have been anxiously waiting for your update, to see how you are progressing.



To be honest, it's been crazy around here. ppl dying - going over seas - coming from overseas - babies going house to house.. siblings loosing their plots on and off and I've still had to keep my head on straight to get done a shit load of vital paperwork I've had to take care of before I get back to uni in 3 weeks, soo, I 've had to let go a little .
I got a new advanced callensthenic dance dvd yesterday though and now uni and all of those glorious facilities and resources are only 3 weeks away. I probably do atm look deceptively less fit and strong than I am. I was kind of hoping that I could wind things up here, and get a little breathing room to make a good run at getting back to 6 - 8 hrs a day before uni and probably of something like 2 X pilates hrs/ 1 x 1hr full body bwe ( 2-300 reps each over 4 sets no - 20 secondish RIs) 1 hr isokentic legs standard hr abs /  and some focussed big rep light upper body weights and pyramids of the same. I expect that if I can do that that will transfer into the weight room alot better than most ppl might initially understand.  Maybe some low impact legs vs High velocity arms and back cardio training on alternate days as I decide neccessary additional.
I am just sooo looking forward to getting into that gym, .. gods be honest . It'll be fun to see what my body can give me back then as I also begin to cycle in some GNC XXX mass . No way in hell can i do that many carbs otherwise with my liver and general grain intolerance and still put in so many hrs .  Hearing the sugar and fillers but on trade off and nuetralising chem.. i think I'm going with it.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 14, 2007)

liar


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 14, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Do you realize 'this thread' is her journal?







Witchblade said:


> Noooooooooo!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 14, 2007)

Home workout anyone? 

https://secure.aerobicsozstyle.com.au/video/index.html

not weights, but awesome complentary series to any resistence load.  

Love these.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 14, 2007)

That's a link to an aerobics DVD ... WTF?!?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2007)

Personally I prefer this one 

DVD


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 14, 2007)

If I'm spending money on a DVD, you can bet your ass it's going to be a porno.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 15, 2007)

You star and i'll buy one


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 15, 2007)

I would say you should guest star, but I'd probably crack your 70 pound body in half.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 15, 2007)

but 150 lbs... doesn't make you as heavy as you might think  . I eat more than that for breakfast some days.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 15, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> If I'm spending money on a DVD, you can bet your ass it's going to be a porno.



You may want this workout video.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 15, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> but 150 lbs... doesn't make you as heavy as you might think  . I eat more than that for breakfast some days.



All that food must be why your vag bush grows in so thick.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 15, 2007)

Not to mention,

If you ate more than me in any one single day than I ate in one sitting I'd gladly go where no man has gone in a long time, and nestle my nose between that muff of yours.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 15, 2007)

You just continue to let it all hang out, because if there was enough of you to eat in one good sitting.. i might not hesitate.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm guessing you're talking about the size of my penis and you're right it's only two inches...


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 15, 2007)

...from the ground


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 15, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Not to mention,
> 
> If you ate more than me in any one single day than I ate in one sitting I'd gladly go where no man has gone in a long time, and nestle my nose between that muff of yours.



jesus christ....lol u gotta cut that shit out laying it on way too thick bruh


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 15, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> ...from the ground



Only if we're talking about that beautiful throbbing head that comes with it.. and even.. the meal I was talking about ... 
fly by snack


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 16, 2007)

So are you going to be putting out on the first date.  Cause I ain't puttin in an effort to be ripped off with some kiss on the cheek thing.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 16, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> So are you going to be putting out on the first date.  Cause I ain't puttin in an effort to be ripped off with some kiss on the cheek thing.



What about the _other_ cheeks?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 16, 2007)

None of you doo not expect to be taken seriously !!,.. not when you're pissing on my journal and not when you cut me off everytime i try to say something that you dont agree with and not for your qualifications or experience ontop of that. If I saw any of you in actual life .. I think you might be surprised at just how much I think your behaviour here has put you behind the ball and how little time I'd give to you that being the case. If I can't get an emotionally and intellectually sound conversation then I guess I'll go somewhere else. i know you'll probably laugh at that but I wont even be laughing at any of you beyond this  because it just ran out of tickle. You're fuck wits - have little experience or education relative and you're gross mannered. . which just means for me here less 'friends' and  more time to study and train. get it?@). You make me sick . I've had enough.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 16, 2007)

So I am going to be left with Blue balls then.  Is that what you are saying?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 16, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> So I am going to be left with Blue balls then. Is that what you are saying?


In the words of the late Richard Pryor "I didn't know a goddamn thing about foreplay. I would get to one or two plays, maybe.  I wanted to get the pussy in case it got away!".


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2007)

> I've had enough.


Promises promises!


----------



## Gordo (Aug 17, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> So I am going to be left with Blue balls then.  Is that what you are saying?



Ya got two choices... get 'er done yourself or lift a car:

_"..The treatment is sexual release, or perhaps straining to move a very heavy object---in essence doing a Valsalva maneuver. In the one article found, the author talks of straining to lift an immovable object such as a car bumper. He claims the pain often disappears within 15 to 30 seconds. .."_

"Blue Balls": A Diagnostic Consideration in Testiculoscrotal Pain in Young Adults: A Case Report and Discussion


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 18, 2007)

It's almost sick that I'm back here.. however, I found some information on a program that i thought would really help someone here so after P.M.ing them that , as I was falling to sleep, several other's of you haunted me aswell..

namingly Jodi, Soxmuscle, Archangel, and Premier. 

although i'm sure others might benefit aswell, here is the Yi Chin Ching tendon change classic and marrow washing program. It is a series of stretch and light movement sequences over breathing exercises in a 100 day plan. It does belong to shaolin. We do and have many many respected shaolin monks over time of developing or rather unravelling a more sign posted path into our system who have been bone and other doctors with little external rescources or facilty to have to keep ppl well and able with and  in times of bloody fuedal long wars. This is some of what they used and prescribed amongst themselves and some of we today do likewise.  
Homeopathy and diet also play a big role.

At shaolin buddhism, beyond a certain profiency of understanding where chaon ( mahayana warrior zen) buddhism meets kung fu  ( unerring devotion )and sangha ( community care and networking and support) , it is understood amongst us that everyone iis seen as a  medical practioner and a physical trainer in skills and levels that many ppl outside our circles are even close to familar  . . despite what the western community says or knows similar or what westen medicine agrees with and doesn't about our ways of practice and understanding. We even have terms "wu de" and "wen de " meaning martial morales ( rules to live and play by ) and scholarly morales ( rules to teach and learn by).

Before I post the link, I found this in CowPimps Myspace hi- byes.

"23 Nov 2006 8:41 P 

HaPpY TuRkeY DaY!!  

TRUE FRIEND does this... 

(A)ccepts you as you are 

(B)elieves in "you" 

(C)alls you just to say "HI" 

(D)oesn't give up on you 

(E)nvisions the whole of you (even the unfinished parts) 

(F)orgives your mistakes 

(G)ives unconditionally 

(H)elps you 

(I)nvites you over 

(J)ust likes to "be" with you 

(K)eeps you close at heart 

(L)oves you for who you are 

(M)akes a difference in your life 

(N)ever Judges 

(O)ffers support 

(P)icks you up 

(Q)uiets your fears 

(R)aises your spirits 

(S)ays nice things about you 

(T)ells you the truth when you need to hear it 

(U)nderstands you 

(V)alues you 

(W)alks beside you 

(X)-plains things you don't understand 

(Y)ells when you won't listen and 

(Z)aps you back to reality 

OK THIS IS A TEST TO SEE HOW MANY FRIENDS YOU HAVE!!!! 
PASS IT ON TO EVERYONE YOU CONSIDER A FRIEND 
OR WOULD LIKE TO HAVE AS A FRIEND 
SEE HOW MANY TIMES YOU GET IT BACK!! 
____xxxxxxxxxx______xxxxxxxxxxx____ 
___xxxxxxxxxxxxx___xxxxxxxxxxxxx___ 
___xxxxxxxxxxxxxx_xxxxxxxxxxxxxx___ 
___xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx___ 
____xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx___ 
_____ xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx_____ 
________xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx______ 
__________xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx_______ 
____________xxxxxxxxxxxxxx_________ 
______________xxxxxxxxxxx__________ 
_______________xxxxxxxxx___________ 
________________xxxxxxx____________ 
_________________xxxxx_____________ 
__________________xxx______________ 
___________________x_______________ 

" I liked it so I'm leaving it with you.

100 Days to Better Health, Good Sex & Long ... - Google Book Search







one more google link for you to demonstrate the good/ies therein for those who wondered




body building information - Google Search

Bodybuilding.com - The Future Of Bodybuilding! Huge Bodybuilding Site.Bodybuilding.com - The Future Of Bodybuilding! Check out the supplements, nutrition, vitamins, creatine, information, and more bodybuilding bodybuilders!
Bodybuilding.com - The Future Of Bodybuilding! Huge Bodybuilding Site. - 7k - Cached - Similar pages

Bodybuilding.com's Main Page - ... - Bodybuilding.com's Main Page - The Largest And Most Complete Bodybuilding Site Online! Bodybuilding Info.
Guaranteed Lowest Prices! Huge ... - Bodybuilding.com - Guaranteed Lowest Prices! Huge Selection!
1 Exercises Guide - Over 300 ... - Bodybuilding.com - #1 Exercises Guide - Over 300 Exercises!
Search - Bodybuilding.com - Search Our Site!
More results from Bodybuilding.com - The Future Of Bodybuilding! Huge Bodybuilding Site. » 

Total Fitness Bodybuilding Weight Training ProgramHow to lose weight. Information about fat loss diets and cardio. Everything from just toning up to getting ripped for bodybuilding competition. ...
Total Fitness Bodybuilding Weight Training Program - 15k - Cached - Similar pages 

Bodybuilding Fanatic: Information ResourceBodybuilding Fanatic - The Best In Bodybuilding Information. A resource for bodybuilders of all levels from beginner to advanced who want to learn about ...
Bodybuilding Fanatic: Information Resource - 20k - Cached - Similar pages 

Body Building InformationBody Building is the process of developing muscle through the combination of weight training, increased caloric intake, and rest.
Body Building Information - 43k - Cached - Similar pages 

Flex Online: The Ultimate Bodybuilding Information ResourceNews, information and photos from the world of bodybuilding complete with expert advice on training and nutrition.
Flex Online: The Ultimate Bodybuilding Information Resource - 42k - Cached - Similar pages 

AtoZfitness for Maximum Muscle Gain and Maximum Fat LossWill Brink's "Body Building Revealed" is in my opinion the the most complete, comprehensive and easy to understand information published to date on "how to ...
AtoZfitness for Maximum Muscle Gain and Maximum Fat Loss - 104k - Cached - Similar pages 

Bodybuilding.com's Main Page - The Largest And Most Complete ...Bodybuilding Information. Participate in any of these areas to learn, make friends and get motivated! Popular Message Boards · BodySpace Profiles ...
Bodybuilding.com's Main Page - The Largest And Most Complete Bodybuilding Site Online! Bodybuilding Info. - 69k - Cached - Similar pages 

Bodybuilding Supplements & Nutritional Supplement Reviews ...Bodybuilding supplement and nutritional supplement reviews - hydroxycut, ... the information you'll ever need to help you melt away body fat permanently. ...
Bodybuilding Supplements & Nutritional Supplement Reviews - Xenadrine, Stacker 2, Hydroxycut, Trimspa, EAS Myoplex, Met Rx - 65k - Cached - Similar pages 

IronMagazine Bodybuilding Website, natural bodybuilding & fitness ...2007 NPC USA Bodybuilding and Figure Championships Information, official flyer and complete competitor list for the 2007 NPC USA Championships. read more. ...
IronMagazine Bodybuilding Website, natural bodybuilding & fitness magazine - 37k - Cached - Similar pages 

Freedomfly.net - The Body Building and Fitness Information NetworkFreedomfly is your fitness depot offering Fitness Articles, Supplement Reviews, Bodybuilding Forums, Bodybuilding Tips, Free Weighttraining Programs.
Freedomfly.net - The Body Building and Fitness Information Network - 28k - Cached - Similar pages 


I got really sick and gave spending time here somewhat of  priority over certain other things i probably could have been doing . If at the end of the day why i got sick and why I lost condition over the last month was to positiviely impact or inform even one person's life that mightn't ever  otherwise similarly been then okay. I've still had enough but okay. a month and I'll be back to myself . It's not every day and month a new networks needs climax .

I know that program will potentially help so many of you and potential clients of yours in future and I hope some of you take time out to find out what its about and or try it out .
peace.

Blooming tianshi lotus.

p.s. i dont know who keeps editing mistakes into my posts but I hope it delights you because if I was in an evil mood, that does sound as sick as i might enjoy myself. . as much as i really wouldn't do it.
Mods libs


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 18, 2007)

I didn't think my headache could get any worse.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 18, 2007)

now read the article. in fact do the program. It shouldnt interfere with anything you're already doing and no shit. i challenge you too do it and tell me you dont learn more than a handful of things about physiology, form and your body. Love this .


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 18, 2007)

There are about a thousand links in that post.  I have no idea which one to click or what program you want me to do.  

Are you telling me I'll learn stuff from the chain-letter you posted?

I'm just baffled at your stupidity.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 18, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> There are about a thousand links in that post.  I have no idea which one to click or what program you want me to do.
> 
> Are you telling me I'll learn stuff from the chain-letter you posted?
> 
> I'm just baffled at your stupidity.




1.  The first one would be useful and the rest according to some ppl here like P-Funk for public record's comment,  just fucktardedly not quite so. 

2. So send it to someone and see. just be prepared for that answer to be - being a good friend and deserving therefore the same back can be a pain in the ass.  It's hard to be an actual friend and do value the ones you find in life.

3. oh.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 18, 2007)

I don't have a fucking clue as to what you're talking about.

I communicated with a chick from Greece at work this summer who couldn't speak english better than I do with you.

You're a flat out pain in my fucking ass.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2007)

NOBODY likes you.  Go away!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 18, 2007)

I think your emotional intelligence is getting lower everday. I dont even expect anything intelligent or mature from you these days. 
You dont have many real friends, do you.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2007)

This is becoming quite annoying.  I have plenty of real friends and I have friends on this board that I hang out with too, such as P-Funk and his girlfriend Goalgetter.  You on the other hand have ZERO friends here.  We don't want you here anymore.  Are you that dumb you can't get the fucking hint that nobody likes you and everyone makes fun of you?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 18, 2007)

I recommend this board to my clients, many dozens of them, and this individual is making me rethink that strategy.  This kind of foolishness promotes confusion through the means of boisterous, nonsensical lying.  Many of us here have an ego but I have yet to see an argument from Lotus, instead have seen a list of credentials that are clearly made up while she trashes established and intelligent  voices on this board.

Please, leave.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 18, 2007)

If I turn up in Arizona on your circuit with my C.V. and all my creditials in order, would you thenn concede you were mistaken and apologise? It doesn't even matter. I'm coming and that's what i'm doing.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2007)

I wouldn't waste my time ever meeting you.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 18, 2007)

If you did i'd make sure I tried to ensure we both learnt something and enjoyed ourselves.  I wouldn't not talk to you and give you my best advice.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2007)

Please, don't ever give me your advice. I don't want it, it makes no sense, and you don't know what you are talking about anyway.  Leave!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 18, 2007)

Then I would try nott to advise you for as long as i could and let you have as much dignity as I could before i excused myself. I'd still say hi though,.. even thOugh you're acting really immature and juvineilley cruel here. I guess that would be the difference between an actual friendship and pissing in your pocket. Ouch, because I wouldn't hate another real friend myself, especially in whole other country where we shared interests.  l-).


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2007)

There are millions of people in Arizona.  The likelihood of me ever running into you are slim to none.  I like my odds.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2007)

Jodi said:


> There are millions of people in Arizona.  The likelihood of me ever running into you are slim to none.  I like my odds.



and the number is growing.  by 2010 it is projected that phoenix will equal the population of chicago!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 18, 2007)

you two are tooo cute. I wont seek you out but I really might run into you. If I do I promise i'll do my discreet best .

bye ee.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2007)

I was just giving some population statistics.

Anyway, if you are in town, please do look me up.  The cleaning crew at our facility has really been dropping the ball lately, so I might be able to get you a job.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I was just giving some population statistics.
> 
> Anyway, if you are in town, please do look me up.  The cleaning crew at our facility has really been dropping the ball lately, so I might be able to get you a job.


  That will be the closest she gets to a sports job.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 18, 2007)

dammed straight I'd be the best god dammed cleaner the establishment could hope for! .. how close do you want me?(  )

see . I doo have connections afterall . .


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2007)

Damn........you are more screwed up than I thought.  Someone picks on you, calls you a stupid bitch, idiot, fucktard etc....and you send PM's to them professing your lust?  You really are the biggest dumbass I've ever seen on these boards.  I mean seriously, you really think that you'd have a chance with any guy here after they know what a stupid bitch you really are?  You are the laughing stock of IM.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 18, 2007)

I dont know that I'd want a chance. AS long as youu all feel pacified then whatever. I dont care. I dont even how to defend against your dribble except to keep doing my thing. I used to be a model and stripper.. I thiink I might have an idea how men work ..


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> I dont know that I'd want a chance. AS long as yiouu all feel pacified then whatever. I dont care. I dont even how to defend against your dribble except to keep doing my thing. iused to be a model and stripper.. I thiink I might have an idea how men work ..


You'd think after he never responds to your PM's about you wanting him, and how you think he likes you when he can't stand you at all, that's you'd get the hint.  But no, you are too stupid to figure that out.  Get a clue will ya!!  

I think it's getting time to just get rid of you around here, so do me a favor and start telling everyone to fuck off please.  

At first it was funny to see all of IM bashing you.  Now you are trying to pick up other people's boyfriends when it's obvious they can't stand you.  Plus you are annoying everyone here with your stupid posts.

Oh, I'm sure all these guys are really attracted to that skeleton look you speak so much about.    Did you model for Anorexics R Us?  I see as a stripper and former drug addict you've lived a high quality life.  So basically you are lying white trash.........I see you've aimed high in life.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 18, 2007)

Jodi,.. I hope holds onto him. I haven't even mett him for chrissakes and I certainly aren't about to promise anyone anything. i 've already said here that i have an ex that i'm trying to work life out with aswell.  It's admirable that your insecurity and paranoia makes you defend a non-stuation like that.   He thinks you're an immature fuckwit crying ban them and deleting posts every time someone says something you dont agree with. 

i have no issue admitting anything about my past or educating about how i came to be. It's a persons last and next performance that matters and atm, youu Jodi look like a childish little retard yourself. and I'd be nice to you anyway.  So what if he's half hot. So are alot of men in the world. I'd love him to find his girl makes him happy enough to marry.  I'm moshy for that crap whoevver it's between.

The modelling contracts were sports modelling and glam short girl runway . I dont get your point. i've never shot for B.'B. per se before... just functional .
I do okay.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Jodi,.. I hope holds onto him. I haven't even mett him for chrissakes and I certainly aren't about to promise anyone anything. i 've already said here that i have an ex that i'm trying to work life out with aswell.  It's admirable that your insecurity and paranoia makes you defend a non-stuation like that.   He thinks you're an immature fuckwit crying ban them and deleting posts every time someone says something you dont agree with.
> 
> i have no issue admitting anything about my past or educating about how i came to be. It's a persons last and next performance that matters and atm, youu Jodi look like a childish little retard yourself. and I'd be nice to you anyway.  So what if he's half hot. So are alot of men in the world. I'd love him to find his girl makes him happy enough to marry.  I'm moshy for that crap whoevver it's between.
> 
> ...



I didn't expect you to get it.

Then stop PM'ing with your comments of not being able to control yourself..........How does your ex like that?

Me, childish, you betcha.  I want you gone so my tactics have been less mature these days.  I don't care, I just want you out of here.  Why are you here?  Nobody wants you here and we (mods) are just going to delete your posts....so what's the point of you even being here anymore?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 19, 2007)

I didn't saay i couldn't control myself, ..i said if he was interested I'd have a hard time saying no but might anyway.

Youu are the only mod who delets posts around here and it doesn't maake you a peer on their terms.

My ex and I both agree that if we see something we might like that it's okay to look. God's be honest. I like lots of stuff I see.. but that doesnt mean I 'm going to go after it.

I'm so embarrassed for us both about the situation you , his girlfriends friend is trying to create that doesn't even exist.. hell.. i might even be supporting them toward longevity together yet.  It's neither of our faults we have stuff in common and youu are playing it safe by vehemently frantically supporting  herself so whatever. As he said, we may never even meet. I dont even know what his face looks like.

Wtf has this got to do with study or training anyway?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> I didn't saay i couldn't control myself, ..i said if he was interested I'd have a hard time saying no but might anyway.
> 
> Youu are the only mod who delets posts around here and it doesn't maake you a peer on their terms.
> 
> ...


Nope a few other mods have decided to delete your posts as well.  Check again because I'm not the only one.

Why would I be embarrassed?  Your the only one that should be embarrassed for sending PM's to a guy on here that wants nothing to do with you and thinks you are an dumbfuck as well.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 19, 2007)

If you want me to go then stop making conversation. it was himwho repetitively kept trying to elicit further conversation from me every time I hinted i wasn't coming back anyway.  i like him. If it's not reciprocated then i thiink i'm going to survive. If I look closer and change myy mind, i'm sure she and yourself 'll be over the moon. There iis no arguement. 
Just stop.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 19, 2007)

So when BLT was banned off of other sites did he/she/it act this much exactly the way foreskin did?  PM's, obsessively responding to every post, speaking in exactly opposite ways "As he said, we *may* never even meet"  ... meaning we might meet further pushing her little gig in ... and acting the total attention whore?

Anyone can see someone get banned and copy the person enough to pull it off.  Copy pic's from galleries, fake an IP add'y, ... I still say something is totally up with BLT.

I this isn't foreskin it's his Austraisain soul mate.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah your right, I'm closing this thing.  

Take a hint and stop PMing when its obvious they don't like you.  

Just fucking leave BL.  We don't want you here.  I'm just going to delete your posts anyway.


----------

